# FET February / March



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I know it probably seems early but I thought I would set up a thread for ladies who will be having an FET in February / March. I thought i'd set it up earlier as i'm sure many ladies like me will be due to start their medication soon and it's nice to have that bit of support whilst in those early days... Well i think so anyway!!

I start Buserelin injections on Sunday 31st meaning my transfer - all being well - should be around the 2nd week of March. The main bulk of the treatment will happen across February and March hence the thread! 

This is our 2nd cycle attempt after the 1st one was cancelled in December due to a poor response, so fingers crossed!!

Please feel free to join!!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Jo-
So glad you started this thread, I've been lurking and waiting for it to appear!
I'm due to start down reg on Feb 6th so my transfer should be mid/late March. 4th round of treatment for me but first frozen cycle. I did a double egg collection, one in sept and one in Dec resulting in 10 Frosties overall. I will have 2 going back in. Best of luck with your journey!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Mrsfw! 

I was umming and ahing about whether it was too early but it gives us chance to chat and offer support during the early stages such as the down regging! 

10 Frosties that's a great number. We haven't decided yet whether to go with one or two. We still have 5 left. How are you feeling about the FET and with it being your 4th cycle?

Best of luck to you. I really hope it turns out to be a lucky thread! Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Jo-

Just been in to collect my meds, not sure how I feel really, odd I suppose, never thought I would be in this position... I keep snapping at my husband and feel really bad, I'm just stressed I guess at the pressure of it working.

We're going for 2 embies as that's what the clinic suggested (quite glad it's out of my hands!)

How are you feeling? 
Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi I'm starting treatment end of feb for FET. Af came this past weekend so having to wait until next one because seen consultant last thurs she said to wait for next cycle because not enough time sort treatment plan and drugs.  Id like to join this thread if ok please? Feeling nervous last treatment was fresh cycle nearly 3 years ago! Xx


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, can I join you? 

I'm waiting for my next af to start a medicated FET - hopefully this will appear next week. Our frostie's haven been on ice since April 2012!!  So a tad worried about them defrosting. 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome eb84 and kimbers101! The more the merrier! 

Mrsfw - My meds arrive Friday. It's so natural to feel the way you do, it's such an emotional and physical strain to our bodies your bound to feel a number of emotions. How is your husband dealing with it?

I feel ok. I just want to get started again but i still feel really anxious - having a failed cycle and abandoned one - you think you know what to expect but it's so unpredictable!!

Leb84 - It's really daunting. I found i reacted quite badly to the buserelin with headaches, hot sweats, insomnia amongst others so not looking forward to that!! 

How many embies do you have?

Kimbers101 - I hope AF shows for you soon! She can be a bugger when she wants! Fingers crossed your frosties have no problems defrosting. Have your clinic said anything about problems with the defrosting??

Good luck to you all too xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Friday girls, hope you all have a good end of the week. Xx


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi ladies 😊

Thanks for the welcome Jo. AF arrived today so will ring the clinic on Monday. It's been so long I have forgotten the dates etc. What CD do you start taking the buserelin? Are you guys doing anything extra/special with your FET?  My clinic has recommended assisted hatching and embryo glue?

Jo - I have 5 embies. The freezing process back in 2012 isn't as good as it us now so there is a chance that they won't defrost properly. :-( 

I think we all have be forgiven for feeling anxious.Hope you all are having a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi ladies hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Kimbers101 - Glad AF has arrived for you. I started Buserelin yesterday, which is my CD23 but i know some clinics are slightly different and some begin on CD21.

Our clinic provide embryo glue, although they say where appropriate (not sure what determines it as appropriate!), as a standard so we'll be having that. They've not said anything about assisted hatching to us.

I have my baseline scan on 17th Feb and then hopefully i'll be able to begin the Progynova.

Sorry to hear that Kimbers, i really hope that doesn't happen and you have perfectly defrosted embies 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xx


----------



## Katie791 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining. I'm awaiting my baseline scan on 11th then nurse consultation on 18th, hoping to start first week in March if all goes ok. We just have the one lovely Frostie so feeling especially nervous about it not making it to transfer. Our consultant gave us a 90% chance of it defrosting OK as its really good quality so everything crossed!

I've never had DR before as we were on the short protocol for our fresh cycle, bit worried about side effects! How did people get on with DR symptoms?

Glad this thread has opened, might make me a bit less loopy thinking about it by myself!!  

Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Katie! Welcome to the thread!

Fingers crossed that your special embie makes it to transfer and beyond  

I didn't have to DR for our fresh cycle either as we were on the short protocol too! I DR'd for our first FET and had quite a few symptoms, headaches, hot sweats in the night, insomnia, really moody at times, when I did sleep I was still really tired and I had quite vivid/strange dreams at times!! Also for the 1st week, after each injection I felt really lightheaded! I'm only on day two of DR and no effects at the moment...

I know some ladies can experience side effects and others don't!

Glad this thread may be of some use to you during your cycle! x


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Can I join please..


I am due to start in my next cycle which is due next week. Luckily it will be an flare protocol.


Good luck to all your ladies.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Jana - welcome!

Ah good luck with your cycle - how are you feeling?


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi everyone.

Please can I join this group? I am just starting my period so will be contacting the clinic to get the ball rolling tomorrow. I am having an medicated cycle so all being well it begins in 21 days, eek! X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Nikkid22 - of course! Welcome!

How are you feeling about it? x


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi can I join too please?

I start DR at the end of next week (can't remember exactly when. Does that sound bad??). I do know I have a scan booked 11th March so transfer could be any time after then. 

I had a CP after my first ICSI and I have 1 blastocyst in the freezer. My clinic only freezes blasts so we feel pretty lucky that we got one. Now just praying this one lasts!

Katie I had no symptoms from DR last time. Hopefully you'll be just as lucky. Also hope I'm as lucky again too! Drink lots of water. I've heard that helps.

Thanks Jo for setting up the thread!

Lots of luck to everyone!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Hope it's ok for me to join 

I'm due to have a natural FET this cycle. Started af yesterday so Monday will have the nurse ring me Monday to schedule day 12 bloods. Then if I'm right transfer will be approx 23/24th Feb with a test day of 4th/5th March. We are looking to transfer both of our 2 remaining embryos. We have had 4 cycles so far 1 fresh and 3 natural FET. The fresh cycle ended in Mmc and FET cycles 1 also ended in miscarriage but fet cycle 2 was a bfn and cycle 3 ended with the birth of my precious rainbow baby girl Layla almost 2 years ago now so we are very keen to get started again even tho am very nervous. This will be our first cycle of having 2 embryos transferred, just hope our clinic are ok with us having both transferred, last time they convinced us having set again.


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey, can I join please?

I'm a bit behind all of you as I have the longest cycles. AF just ended so start peeing on sticks on Monday to see if I ovulate. So this cycle is to determine whether its natural or medicated FET in March/April - who knows really I'm a little confused by it all. So I may tag along to check out how the ride goes for you guys. Really hope you get those BFP's all round. It's exciting but super scary too. 

Beth x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't want to gatecrash the FET party because I'm fresh cycling this time but I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to my old buddies Bemy and dee! (good to see you guys)


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

I knew I recognised your name when it popped up Sarahsuperdork! Really hope this cycle goes well for you! Sending lots of positivity your way xxx


----------



## stilltrying82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies 


Can I join? I'm due to start my meds for my short protocol Fet tomorrow. We have a DD from IVF #1 then we had a failed IVF cycle in September last year. We have three on ice and this is our first frozen round! 

Wishing everyone so much luck. 

I feel better this time knowing that it's a fet rather than a fresh cycle and I'm hoping it won't be quite as stressful! X


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining?

I'm on a medicated cycle and have had suppression confirmed and now on progynova and estradiol patches (continuing buserelin too). If all goes well with scan on 18th should transfer 23rd so similar dates to you dee.

The 5th is my husbands 40th birthday. Either going to give him the best present of his life or ruin his birthday! No pressure! 😝

Good luck to everyone.x


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I'd like to join please. This will be my third natural FET, but this time with immunes. My first FET was a CP, second FET resulted in a MMC and so we hope this is third time lucky now that we've added the immunes treatment. We have 6 frosties left and this time we will transfer 2 - eek! 

My AF arrived today and so my baseline scan will be arranged for next week. Transfer will be around 22/23 Feb - similar to Clairemariearan and Dee  

Feeling positive but apprehensive.
Best of luck to you all!
xx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi smileycat, keep me posted about your dates! I will keep my fingers crossed for us all. Looking forward to being PUPO (not even going to think about my embie not surviving the thaw!)xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi ladies - Sorry i've missed a few updates! 

Welcome to you all!!

Wolfie37 - I'm sorry to hear about your CP. Fingers and toes crossed that this blast is the one for you  

8868dee - I'm sorry to hear about your failed cycles but amazing you have your little girl. I hope this cycle is the one for you again. It's understandable you feeling nervous! Did the nurse ring you yesterday? Do you have your dates confirmed now? 

Bemy - You're more than welcome to tag along. The dates i've put are a guide really so please feel free to join us and post away! Lots of luck to you!

Sarahsuperdork - I remember you from the June/ July cycle buddies thread! You probably don't remember me! Best of luck to you with your fresh cycle  

Stilltrying82 - Hi, i didn't know they did a short protocol FET. How is it different? I did a short ICSI cycle so no DR but i wasn't aware you could for an FET too! This will be my first frozen (full) cycle too... as long as it's not abandoned again!! Best of luck to you too  

Clairemariearan - I really hope it's the former for you and he has the best birthday present! Fingers crossed for your scan on 18th - Keep us posted! 

Smileycat - Sorry to hear about your CP and MMC. I hope this is third time lucky for you too. My baseline line scan is on the 17th but i think my transfer will be a little later than yours in the 1st week of March. Not really sure how they work out the dates to be honest!! My clinic said transfer was normally 3 weeks after the baseline scan so that's what i'm basing my dates on! Hopefully i'll know more next week! I can understand your apprehension. Lots of luck to you.

I really hope this is a lucky thread for everyone


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hiya Jo yes I remember, your username is slightly different so it threw me to start with! Good luck to you too


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Jo

Sorry for the late reply to you. Feeling ok thanks. I have an apt on 23rd Feb which is day 19 so will start meds then. I am currently waiting to hear back from clinic with regards to ordering my drugs. Not looking forward to the emotions and hot sweats that's for sure.

Can I ask - are people having 1 or 2 transferred? We are going for 2 if they make the thaw. We used 1 on our first IVF back in October as that was advised due to my age (34 this month) and the fact it was a good blast. 

Hope everyone is ok X


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Jo - thanks for the warm welcome! Yes, I believe transfer is around 3 weeks after your baseline for a medicated cycle. They will tell you more after your second/third scan so that you can plan around it. Hope the DR is going well and there are no nasty side effects. Good luck!

Nikki - I have 6 blasties left and we're definitely transferring two this time. Our consultant advised that it will increase our chances by around 5%. I know it's small, but it all counts given you only have a 30% chance of success for each cycle.  At least 50% of embryos will have chromosomal abnormalities (according to my clinic), and you won't know unless you test them first. We've always transferred one and hoped for the best as they were top quality blasts. If they both take we will deal with it.  After everything we've been through, I'd rather have two babies than no babies!

Clairemariearan - My baseline scan is booked for Thursday. I'm sure your blast will survive the thaw, don't forget it survived for at least 5 days from EC and so it is strong!  Be positive!

Is anyone having complimentary treatment - acupuncture, reflexology, hypnotherapy?  I've having acupuncture, not sure if it works but I like it!  

Sending postive vibes to you all!
x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Sarah - I tweaked it slightly, a new year and hopefully a lucky one.  

Nikkid - We have 5 frosties left and I think we are heading towards having two put back. We didn't get that far last time and never discussed the number with the clinic - i have a feeling they will only recommend one.

DR is going ok Smileycat. The odd side effect and the bruising is coming thick and fast now. I've not considered any complimentary treatment, but i know lots of people have acupuncture. Theres certainly no harm in trying them.

xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey bemy: I think I remember you from the pregnancy threads  

Hey SSD: how are u love X seems like we are all starting to go again X 

Claire and smiley hey X hope we become transfer buddies 😊😊

Nikki: we have always gone with 1 embryo and we have 2 left so are going to use both this time X I have a feeling out clinic will suggest using only 1 like they always do but we are wanting to use our last 2 because our blasts are 4 years old already and although frozen will be still getting older and they are best off inside me X also if we use both and none take then we will be doing another fresh cycle X 

Smiley: I'm not doing any other complimentary treatments I'm just relaxing as much as possible and staying positive xx 

Jo: hi lovely xx yeah the nurse rang me back and am good to go have day 11 bloods to check for ovulation Monday and then will probably be in again on Wednesday as I usually ovulate day 13 X 

Afm: So I'm good to go this cycle and have day 11 bloods on Monday and as I usually ovulate on day 13 I'm expecting to be back in for day 13 bloods Wednesday and then transfer either Monday or Tuesday next week X I'm so excited to be back on this journey esp as we was very lucky in 2013 X just hope we can be lucky again this time X


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Nikkid, I am having one transferred but that because I only had one embryo frozen on my cycle. Also even if I had more than one available my clinic will only let me transfer one as I only have half a uterus and can't carry twins safely. Good luck for your day 19.

Smileycat, thanks for the positive vibes. I'm not doing anything additional but have considered acupuncture. Maybe I will do it on another cycle. How did your baseline scan go.

Johopefor2016, hope you're still doing ok on the DRing and the bruising isn't too bad. I haven't bruised but look like I've got chicken pox on my tummy!

8868dee, will be great to be transfer buddies! Starting to get excited now.

Stilltrying82, hope you're doing ok. Are you doing a medicated or natural cycle?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, I am feeling positive, popping pills, injecting drugs and wearing patches!


----------



## stilltrying82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. I will try and do personals this evening. 

How is everyone doing? 
Clairemarie- I'm doing a short medicated cycle so I have a scan booked for next Wednesday and all being well transfer will hopefully be sometime the week after. I've never done a frozen cycle before but my stress levels definitely seem lower than my last fresh cycle. So far, until the thaw and the tww I guess!!

Are people continuing with normal work etc after transfer? I'm not sure what to do, last failed cycle I took a week off although I'm sure it made things worse in a way as I had so much time to think about it all. 

Xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Morning everyone,

I finally get to start today! Norethisterone tablets today for 7 days then the buserelin spray starts on Sunday. I have a blood test booked on 29th Feb and if that's ok then I start on the oestrogen. Then scan is booked for the 11th March. I seem to be on a longer protocol than most of you but I guess different clinics have there own ways. Because this is the last of my funded cycle I'm not allowed to add any extras so no embie glue which was the only thing the Dr suggested might help after we had our cp. Has any one had a protocol like this before? Any idea how long it takes to build up a lining? Surely it can't be too long after the scan can it? I don't seem to have much of a clue what's happening with this cycle!

So exciting that some people on here are going to be ready for transfer soon! Best of luck to everyone   

How is DR going for those that are in the middle of it? 

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

8868dee - positive news for you! Exciting that you can start so soon.

Clairemariearan - Haha my tummy is looking a bit like that in places too - strange that I only seem to bruise on my left side, odd.

Stilltrying82 - I work from home but I had to make sure I kept extra busy as I found it was mind consuming at times. I think it's a personal preference, if you don't have a stressful job that you quite enjoy then it maybe beneficial to go to work to keep you occupied. If not I would just suggest making sure you're busy every day! 

Wolfie37 - Great news that you're starting today! My protocol seems long too, I know there are long and short protocols for IVF/ICSI but I didn't realise there was for FET. Mine seems fairly long. In terms of lining, I don't think it should take too long to build up however mine chose to stop responding to the tablets. In our previous cycle, I had a baseline scan, began tablets 6 days later and had another scan 10 days after that to check the progress with a view to the transfer a week or so after that. At that scan my lining just wasn't playing ball so, so they doubled my dose and had me back the following week which still didn't work. 

I think it just depends how your body responds to the medication, it could be a lot quicker than mine did! I do wonder though whether the 6 days gap from the 1st scan to starting the tablets had an effect. Some ladies start on the same day as the scan or the day after, but i'll find that out I guess next week. Anyways enough of me waffling! 

How are you feeling about starting??

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Jo,

To be honest I'm not overly confident. After the CP I just wonder if I made a duff batch. But hopefully if 50% of embryos have bad chromosomes then I have the good one left. Time will tell. I hope I get more excited but for now I just seem to be going through the motions. Maybe that's an advantage of a long protocol, time to get excited!  

Stilltrying82 I forgot to say, in my fresh cycle and my IUIs I went back to work the day after transfer and will do the same this time. I found it helped the time go quicker. Coincidentally I did have the week off after test day which worked out well as I had a week of not knowing if I was pregnant or not. I would've been useless at work!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bit like me Wolfie - I'm going through the motions too, don't want to get carried away with myself so just taking each step as it comes!


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Just had my first scan, starting progynova tomorrow. Next scan next Friday... I am excited but also nervous.

Good luck to everyone busy in there cycles and those still waiting to start


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Exciting that things are moving for you Jana! Best of luck to you x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi girls,

I am so sorry for the lack of personals I can't keep up but very reassuring to hear how everyone is doing and really sending everyone positive vibes and wishes. I'm on day 20 today, had my scratch (which was surprisingly painful!) and start buserilin tomorrow. Just going through the motions.

There's a good app called Headspace which I've started and would recommend, it's a 10min meditation each day otherwise just trying to stay calm.

Love to all x


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been reading but haven't had the chance to post much this week.

Jo - pleased the DR is going well for you.Shame about the bruising. Just remember it will be worth it in the end!

Dee - good luck for Monday. How exciting! I think your transfer will be before mine and they're now saying 24/25 Feb. I will know more on Tues. Really hope this is your  time 

Claire - Thank you. Baseline scan went well thank. Lining was nice and thin and no cysts or anything.  Keep up the positivity, it is half the battle!

Still trying  - HI there, not sure about taking time off post transfer. Do you have a stressful job? Sometimes its good to just continue as normal to keep your mind off it. I dread the 2WW!

Wolfie - Not long now until you get started! Best of luck to you too! Sorry I can't help with your q as I don't have experience.

JanaH - Exciting to be starting soon. Hope this is a positive cycle for you.

Mrsfw - thanks for the reccie. I've tried yoga and fertility hynotherapy to keep me in the right frame of mind and it really helps!

Hi to anyone I missed.

AFM, had my baseline scan this week and all ok. I also started clexane and steroids for immunes and will have intralipds on Monday. Still feeling super excited and can't wait until transfer day!!

Here's hoping this is a lucky thread for us all!
Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mrsfw - that sounds a good app, I need something at times to help keep me calm. I'll look that up. 

Thanks smileycat - that's what I tell myself. It's all a means to an end. 

Glad your baseline scan went well. Do you have a transfer date yet? 

I hope this is a lucky thread for everyone too


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi there. 

I have a quick question... I have my prescription through and I'm reading it along side my treatment booklet but can't see where the Estraderm patches are used? First time I've come across patches so wondered if anyone could shed some light on them? 

Also, I am taking provera for 7 days from day 19. When does my period arrive, is it the day after I stop provera or is it a few days after? Just trying to plot rough timeline in diary to see if my husband is off on potential transfer day! 

It is suddenly becoming all real again and just had a little tear 😢. Really not looking forward to the emotions and hot flushes!

Sorry about the 'me' post. 

Hope you have all had a good weekend. My rest days have gone far too quickly! Apologies for not doing any personals. I had to admit defeat in those last time as I'm rubbish at keeping up to date with everyone, nothing personal ☺ Xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Nikki,

I'm taking norethisterone which I think is the same sort of thing as provera. The bleed comes on a few days after you stop. Most people should have a bleed within a week at most. I can't help with the Estraderm patches I'm afraid as I'm not down to use them. Are you having oestrogen tablets too? I have a blood test 10 days after finishing the norethisterone and take the oestrogen tablets after that. Presumably the patches would be at the same time. I find it really hard to plan anything going through this as everything is all so last minute! Hope hubby is off  

I'm still in the "not really happening" phase so no tears yet. I'm sure there will be when it hits. It'll all be worth it if it works though! Good luck!

xx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Nikki

My clinic have put me on the patches as well as progynova. I started them after they confirmed suppression at the same time I started the progynova. I have to put a new one on every three days and I wear them high on my thigh. 

I havent noticed any symptoms with them yet. Originally my clinic didn't have me down to have them but now they give them to everyone as a bit of belt and braces from what I understand. I'm willing to try anything so it's fine by me!

xx


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Puts my mind at rest a bit 👍🏼 Yes, I start Progynova after blood test and that counts as day one again. I find everything so confusing before I start. It gets much easier as you get going doesn't it! X


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Claire: I'm getting excited too but nervous as been so long since last cycle X is your name on here your middle name ? As my middle name is Marieann lol x

Stilltrying: I booked this week of and next week (transfer week) but next week is still pending which is annoying to be honest so I may have to go to work day after which I didn't want to do. 

Wolfie: on my fresh cycle in 2012 I took forever to respond to the mess even tho my amh tests said normal response. They think I may of needed to be on a higher dose of menopur as was only on 200mg so it took acres for lining to be enough and for enough eggs to grow about 21 days which I'm told is quite slow respond to them however when it came to egg collection I got 7 eggs so just because I was a slow responder doesn't mean all is lost X just take it one day at a time while staying positive X 

Jo: thanks Hun I am so excited to be doing this again X 

Smiley: aww thanks love X I hope it's all of our times xx I'm just guessing from my previous cycles that is when transfer will be lol X but we will only be within a day or two of each other anyway X go with your intralipids today X 

Afm: I had my first bloods today and paid for treatment also and it's only gone up £100 in 2 years lol which is quite good I think X so just waiting on a phone call to say whether ovulation has occurred but this phone call is just going through the motions as I normally ovulate on day 13 and today is only day 11. So I'm expecting them to say come back in on Wednesday for repeat bloods X


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

As expected I'm to go back to the clinic on Wednesday for repeat bloods to confirm ovulation X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hope Wednesday goes well Dee and you can confirm ovulation and move forward


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

So annoyed and upset. This is my second day of taking progynova at midday and I've only just remembered it. My scan is on Thurs and I'm praying this hasn't jeapordised it!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sure you'll be ok Clairemariearan. You've taken it as soon as you've remembered it and not skipped it altogether. Have you mentioned it to your clinic? I'm sure everything will be ok on Thursday, try not to worry


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jo: ovulation will deffinately be confirmed as my clear blue ovulation test had a smiley face today which means ovulation today/tomorrow so tomorrow's bloods will confirm it and then transfer will be Monday / Tuesday X i

Claire: maybe u should ring the clinic but I'm sure it will be ok X at least u have taken it X on my fresh cycle I took my Ovitrelle injection to help release my eggs late but all was ok zz


----------



## stilltrying82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies 

How is everyone? 

Claire- I'm sure it'll be fine, you still have the same amount of drug in your system. Hope it hasn't stressed you out too much. 

Mrsfw- I have the headspace app too, it's great! 

I'm still not sure what to do about work next week, I'm hanging on to see how I feel. Work can be really stressful at times but less so at others so it's hard to know how it will be. Part of me wants to keep busy but part of me wants to be able to rest up too. Last time I told work and had unpaid leave but can't really afford to do that again. 

I have my scan tomorrow to see if my lining is thick enough to plan transfer, I'm excited but really nervous! I can't wait to hopefully have little Olaf on board but I'm not looking forward to the tww in some ways! I was terrible with testing early last time and the trigger wasn't out of my system and I got my hopes up! 

Anyway, keeping a positive head and sending lots to you all too xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi stilltrying82, i think you have to go with whats right for you. Is your work flexible? Would it be an option to go into work so that you're keeping yourself busy but then take the time off if it starts getting too much?? 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I love that you've named your embie Olaf!   Fingers crossed your lining is thick enough   I have my baseline scan tomorrow, so hopefully everything will be ok and i'll get more confirmed dates and the thumbs up to begin progynova.

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Still trying: goodluck with your scan today love I hope u r able to plan transfer soon X 

Jo: good luck for your baseline today love  

Afm: I have my repeat ovulation bloods today which should confirm ovulation so hoping that my transfer is on Monday as its my day off work so can relax X was supposed to be having next week off work but as usual they haven't approved it so looks like I won't be able to . Am feeling really positive about this cycle X 😊


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am Becky - we had IVF in November  and was unsuccessful in creating pregnancy but we did get 8 frozen embryos from it which we were pleased with. we are about to go for FET and I am having bloods done next week to determine how to start (I dont get a natural period) .. I feel more anxious about this than I did about the whole IVF process.... I am also juggling work with this one (last time I moved to london for a month to have the IVF at ARGC) but this time I will need to go back and forth to London as i cant take the time off aseasily.

Obvious question but what is involved with the FET - from the start point how long until transfer approximately. 

Good Luck everyone


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi Becky welcome X sorry about your bfn cycle X goodluck with your fet shortly X I'm also doing a FET this cycle X . I have a natural FET so my FET lasts just as long as my cycle which is 27 - 29 days so a month. If I'm right think medicated FET lasts around 4-6 weeks depending on how you respond to drugs but each cycle is different of course I could be wrong but have only had natural FET xx goodluck with your bloods next week X 

Afm: this is the bit I don't like X the waiting for a phone call to say if I have deffo ovulated and to schedule a transfer day in lol X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Becky - Welcome! Sorry to hear about your failed cycle - great number of frozen embies! We had a failed cycle back in August and an abandoned FET cycle in December. Hoping this cycle is 'The One!' 

Like 8868dee said it all depends on how you respond, I would think if you don't have a period then it'll be medicated, which can take 4-6 weeks.

For example I'm on a medicated cycle and on day 17 of buserelin. I had my baseline scan today and just waiting for them to give me the nod as to when to start progynova tablets, which will help thicken the lining ready for transfer. The nurse said that transfer tends to be 21 days from the start of the tablets, so if I were to start them tomorrow my transfer (all being well) would be around 10th March - obviously this all depends on when I start the tablets!  . This will make my cycle just short of 6 weeks but then I guess with the 2ww it'll take me over 6!!

Sorry for the long winded response but hopefully it'll give you it some idea?? Good luck with your bloods and keep us updated! xx

8868dee - hope you get the call soon! The waiting for me is one of the worse parts of the whole fertility treatment cycle, drives me mad!! Let us know! x


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello ladies,

Would you mind if I joined you? I have just started my first frozen 
cycle on Friday 12th my day 21. Am doing a medicated cycle on buserelin injections daily at the moment after a failed icsi cycle in December 2015.

Had an endometrial scratch on Friday too, praying that makes a difference this time!


----------



## prettysmiles2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi ladies, please can I join you. I've been on the Jan / Feb board for a while but my FET prep is taking AGES  

My lining is 11mm today and I am scheduled for transfer next Thursday. I now have two more injections to go, numbers 33 and 34 respectively and then finally I can change to the cyclogest. I never thought I would actively choose putting things up my bum that make me constipated and fat, over injecting my stomach! But I am READY for a change!

Hope you are well. This is my second FET, last time worked but then I miscarried. Confident that this time will be our time


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jo: yes the waiting for me is the worst part too X 

Welcome Chloe: sorry your December cycle didn't work X go with the meds and go with ur cycle xx 

Welcome pretty smile X sorry for ur miscarriage love xx it's so hard isn't it xx good luck for this cycle X 

Afm: so I have had my phone call and I'm back in on Friday for more bloods and then can schedule transfer. They said they can see I'm ovulating but they just need to confirm that I have ovulated 100% X


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies .... I'm going to book my bloods for Monday just st want to get started again now 

Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Chloe - Hi and welcome - Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. How are you feeling about your FET? Fingers crossed that this is 'the' cycle this time  

Pretty smiles - Hi, welcome - sorry to hear you've had a bit of a nightmare with your prep. I hope your transfer goes well, i'm the same now about the injections and I'm only 17 days in, it gets very wearing! Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Sending you lots of love and luck for this cycle.  

8868Dee - did they say when your transfer is likely to be if all confirmed? I hope you get the go ahead on Friday x

I was like that too Sparklebright - I just wanted to feel like i was doing something and making a start! 

AFM the nurse rang back this afternoon. I'm to start progynova tomorrow with a doubled dosage from the off, so 6 tablets a day and transfer is expected to take place on the 9th


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Waiting for af should be about but can vary! Getting nervous now. Feels like it's been a very long month. Good luck to all who have started. I'm using hrt when my cycle starts. Then utrogesan vaginally when they tell me to. Anyone else using these? X


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi everyone 

Just a quickie to say had my scan today and the environment is all good (lining 9mm) for my frostie, so transfer booked for Tuesday at 11am. Excited now! 

Leb84 I start utrogestan tomorrow (3 a day)

X


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Clairemariean - that's excellent news yay for ET on Tuesday! Great that you have a time confirmed too. 

Jo - Hi, my transfer date is next Thursday! How was your baseline scan? 

Still trying - maybe try a few days of work and call in sick if it's gets stressful for you? How was you scan today?

Sparklelbright - well done on the frosties! That's amazing. I've had 2 unmedicated FETs and it involves a two/three of scan - day 5 and then shortly before ovulation and then you transfer. If you have regular periods and ovulate, they usually recommend unmedicated, but some clinics prefer medicated so that they control the timings. Good luck to you too!

chloe33angel - welcome!I really hope the scratch makes a difference! Good luck!

Prettysmiles - great lining! My ET is next Thursday too and like you my FET worked last time, but I had a MMC.Wishing you the best for this one! Its an anxious but exciting time. Alas, cyclogest makes me constipated and fat too, but hey remember it's all for a good cause.   We've got to keep our eyes on the prize.

Dee- good luck for tomorrow, hope you get a date for transfer.

AFM, I had a further scan on Weds, my lining was good,  and I'm now booked for ET next Thursday. They said they'll call me next weds to confirm the timing. I've arranged pre and post ET acupuncture as they've worked the last two times. Feels like I have to follow what's worked in the past!

PMA everyone! Sending lots of positive vibes for a lucky thread!



xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

I am so excited to read that some of you have your transfer dates booked in. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Excellent news on everyone having transfers next week! Very best of luck to you all   

I'm nowhere near ready yet although moving closer. I've just had my last norethisterone tablet tonight so then have another 10 days until I even have a blood test to check DR has worked. This first week has gone pretty quickly so hopefully the next block of time will too. Hopefully there will be loads of BFPs as I'm getting properly started


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck to everyone who is having there transfers next week.

Just had my day 8 scan and lining is 13mm, transfer should be next Friday, just waiting for clinic to call me.


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, may I please join you? I had a freeze all cycle in January after a nasty dose of OHSS   If AF shows her ugly face next week then hopefully fet will be roughly 3 and a bit weeks time from now! I'm doing a natural cycle, supported by some extra meds after transfer. I've never done FET before and feeling a bit like its out of my control! Also filled with the normal terror of embies not thawing... Anyway, hello everyone and good luck! Xxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Leb84 - hope AF shows for you soon! I'll be using Cyclogest all being well. Not sure if this is the same thing you are going to be taking?! 

Clairemariearan - exciting news! Thursday will soon be here!

Smileycat - glad your scan went when and great they've confirmed a transfer date for you. I've never tried the acupuncture, maybe I should. My scan went well thanks, lining nice and thin and Buserelin doing its job. Glad to be starting progynova now and glad to have my transfer date all being well  

Wolfie37 - I'm sure it'll fly by. I felt like that, but I think once you start the next steps of treatment it feels like you're getting somewhere! 

JanaH - I hope you hear from the clinc soon to confirm your transfer. 

MadameG - welcome! Sorry to hear about the OHSS, it's not pleasant! I hope AF shows on time for you so you can get started. We may be around a similar time for ET, give or take a few days! It's natural to feel nervous, I think we all do!

Lots of ladies having transfers next week. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all of you


----------



## kiwigirl5 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi ladies  
Had my natural cycle FET today. We had 9 Frosties from 2010 so we're very hopeful after speaking to the embryologist. When I went in today, only 1 of our 9 survived the thaw!!!! Gutted. They don't even know why. I feel so upset and also angry that we have paid for storage all these years and obviously something has gone wrong at some stage. They were all grade 1 and either 8 or 7 cell day3. They put a 4 cell back and went against usual procedure and put a mini 3 cell embie back too. That's it now. Trying to stay positive. OTD March 6. 
Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey All

Sorry I have not been on here for a while. I am a shift worker and have been working all week/weekend. Going to enjoy a few rest days now. It is my birthday tomorrow and I have my set up apt on the Tuesday which is my day 19 so it is all systems go!

Kiwigirl - sorry about your frosties. This is what scares me as well though I only have 4 which were frozen in October. I have everything crossed for you. Like they say, it only takes one. Keep positive x

Hope everyone is doing ok, whatever stage you are all at. Really finding this useful to see how everyone is doing.  I am trying to find motivation to go out for a run. At the moment I am far to comfy in the warm ha!  Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Nikki - Best of luck with starting your cycle next week and happy birthday for tomorrow! 

Kiwigirl - sorry to read about your frosties, hopefully the strongest and most able embie survived and you will get your BFP v soon! Try not to think about the grading, it just takes the one! Good luck for the 2WW. When is OTD?

Jo - Pleased all going well on the buserelin and your baseline scan went well. I always feel nervous before a scan. I highly recommend acupuncture. If anything , it is relaxing, and makes me feel like I'm dong something to make this work! 

 madameg - welcome and good luck! Sorry to hear about the OHSS., but well done that you have some frosties!  I was at risk of OHSS on my fresh cycle and was given cabergoline,it took ages to return to normal. You'll find the natural FET much easier, less hormones, less scans. How many are you transferring - one or two?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm gasping for a glass of wine so treated myself to some chocolate instead


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Evening!

Nikkid - happy birthday for tomorrow! And great news on getting started, what a great way to start your new birthday year.

Kiwigirl - sorry to hear about your embies. You must be gutted after so many years and such a big number in the bank. But just think how strong the one that survived must be if something went wrong with the thawing process! It beat all the others. I only have one frozen as my fresh cycle yielded only two embies. I'm trying not to worry about the thaw, but trying to think if it isn't strong enough to make it, it might never have given me my bfp anyway.

Johopefor2016 - thanks for the best wishes, hope you're doing well.

MadameG - welcome to the thread. The FET is a lot simpler in many ways than the fresh cycle but I still find it complicated st times. Good luck!

JanaH - great lining scan! My clinic said they look for anything over 6mm. Friday will come around quickly.

Smileycat - are you looking forward to Thursday. Hope your acupuncture helps. Worth doing all we can, you don't want to wonder what if.

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope your journeys are going well xx

AFM, I had my last buserelin injection today and I'm so glad! It bloody hurt today much more than the last week. I think it wanted to go out with a final hoorah and has actually bruised. Either that or I was a bit too hasty to get it over with! NOT enjoying the utrogestan pessaries. Yes cyclogest were messy but the shell on the utrogestan seems to leak so sticky. (Sorry tmi but I know you ladies get it!). Anyway ET Tuesday. I have Tuesday off and also taking the day after as sick so I can avoid the work stress for as long as I can. Feel excited for now but they thaw tomorrow. Apparently if my phone rings it's bad news, if not then I will get a call first thing on Tuesday confirming my appt time. I'm probably going to be a wreck tomorrow and glued to my phone!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Clairemariearan - I can't wait for my last busererlin injection! How are you feeling about Tuesday? Fingers crossed for a successful thaw  

Kiwigirl - Sorry to hear about your embies but as others have said it only takes one. Sending positive thoughts  

Great to hear your getting started Nikkid


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys sorry I have been awol over the weekend. To cut w long story short I am epileptic and I have a huge fit on Friday one which I haven't had in 4 years. Usually I have absence seizures but this one was a big convulsive grand Mal. And I kept coming in and out of it so went to hospital. The ambulance guys thought I was drunk cheeky gits X 

Anyway hope everyone had a lovely weekend and yes we are all ready to go but transfer is on Wednesday mid morning X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

8868dee - Sheesh what a weekend for you! Hope you're feeling ok now? Great that you have the thumbs up for Wednesday - great news! x


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi. I'm a newbie and just wanted to wish you all luck for your cycle.

I'm on stim day seven and on Thursday I will have my scan to check my lining. Feeling excited.

Today, everyone seems to be doing my head in. I blame it on the drugs lol. Also, I woke up to a very sore right nostril, it feels like it might be blocked. The thing is it's not often I spray the suprefact nasal spray in the right as it's often sore.

Hi and good luck. Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Dee - poor you! Hope you're ok now. Not long until you are pupo 

Welcome notgenric - hate the side effects from all these drugs, Just remember its all for a good cause!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're keeping well.
x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jo: yeah I think that the FET and the fact my hubby is away to sea soon so I think it has all taken its toll on me X I'm good now tho thanks X can't wait till Wednesday now X so excited to almost be pupo xx  

Welcome not generic X goodluck with ur lining scan xx the side effects suck X good luck xx 

Smiley: I have had a rough weekend but I'm ok and I really can't way to be pupo love X I'm going to trim my downstairs up tomorrow evening to prepare for my transfer and fx now they both survive the thawing process xx how are you doing ?? X 

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

8868dee so sorry to hear about your weekend, poor you. God, who needs extra stress on top of all this! You're comment about trimming made me LOL, I was just having the exact same conversation with my husband about being extra tidy when we go in for scans and stuff. 

Jo- I'm doing good today. Feeling positive about it but yesterday waiting to hear about the thaw I was a wreck!

Morning to everyone else xxx


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi Smileycat. Good luck for Thursday. I take it that's your transfer date? 

Hi 8868dee hope tomorrow goes ok for you. Fingers crossed.

Hi clairemariearan, how did your thaw go?

Good luck everyone, I would say I will keep everything crossed but a bit hard with all the scans and transfer lol


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi everyone. Just a quick update... Day 19 today so have started provera. Set up apt all went well. Can't believe it's really happening again. Bring on the tears and hot sweats! 😬 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Just a quick one to wish Dee all the best for ET tomorrow!!  FX goes smoothly x

Hi to everyone else. Will send personals tomorrow. My bed is calling!


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Best of luck to everyone having ET today   

Clinic called ET is booked for 12:30 on Friday.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Claire: had to make myself look the part ha ha xx 

Smiley: thanks love xx I appreciate that X I didn't come on last night as I was so nervous about today X

Janah: thanks love X go Friday xx 

Afm: so I had my transfer of 2 embryos this morning at 11.45. One embryo is a day 5 and was graded 1AA and the other was a day 6 and is graded 4BB. I also had an Ovitrelle injection (hcg) and my test date is 7th March.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Huge luck to all ladies having transfers this week, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Janah, Dee, Snileycat and co!

Kiwi girl,am especially hoping your Embies pull through.

I'm on day 4 now, getting killer migraines from the buserilin, first scan tomorrow so hoping the dose is lowered!


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats Dee!   Great quality blasts! Best of luck to you and hope you can stay sane over tne 2WW!  Do you have anything planned to take your mind off it (as if you can, but you know what I mean!). 

Mrsfw - sorry you're suffering with the migraines, try to drinks lots of water and a little bit of exercise - a brisk walk may help. Best of luck with your scan tomorrow.

Janah - Not long until you are PUPO!! How you feeling?

Nikkid - how you getting on?

Claire - hope everything went smoothly with your transfer yesterday.

Jo - how you getting on? When's your next scan?

Hi to anyone I missed, hope you're keepinh well

ET booked for tomorrow afternoon  I've also arranged pre and post acupuncture with my "lucky" acupuncturist. Looking forward to being PUPO again. 

xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hiya ladies,

Thanks for the warm welcomes and apologies for immediately going AWOL! Had a busy few days  

Smileycat, good luck for tomorrow! Hope it all goes swimmingly xxx

MrsFW I had awful constant headaches whilst dr for my first cycle so I feel your pain   Hope your scan goes well xx

Dee woohoo pupo!!!! Take it easy hun, I hope you're feeling a lot better after your horrid weekend   xxx

Hope everyone else is doing good - I need to catch up on you all properly! 

Afm I've booked my lining scan in for the 2nd on day 8 - do you think it may be too early? I'm doing a natural cycle xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Notgeneric - Welcome and good luck to you! I hope your side effects wear off soon!

Dee8868 - Your comment about trimming made me lol. Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Have everything crossed for you xx  

Mrsfw - sorry to hear the migraines are bad, I hope they subside soon. Good luck with your scan xx

JanaH - Great news! Friday will soon be here!

Smiley cat - Exciting! I hope everything goes well tomorrow, you'll soon be PUPO!

Im doing ok... struggling now to find an area I haven't jabbed that isn't sore or bruised! Be glad to stop the buserelin! Last couple of days I've had a pulling on my left ovary - probably nothing but i have my scan on Monday so i'll ask then. Hoping it's just meds doing their job!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Morning ladies

Just a quick one to say everything went well with the egg transfer. Ended up with a 4bb which is good. I only had one do this is our only hope. Praying it works! 

Hope everyone is ok, i will go back now and read how you're all getting on
xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Goodmorning! We did a FET 7 days ago. My friend, who will be carrying a baby *fingers crossed* for us, tested this morning (and the past few days too) and we saw this:










Do you see it? We are 7dp5dt of two blastoids...


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Ladybugmum congrats!!!! Lovely line staring right back at us  xxxx

Claire glad it went well, fingers crossed  xx


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi. I had my lining scan this morning. It was good so my et should be next weds the 2nd if the thaw goes ok. Our embyros are both day 5, graded 3 bb. We used the graded aa ones during our fresh icis cycle then our last fet.

What's everyone's opinion about embryogloo?

Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Omg congrats to MadameG and ladybugmum


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

We had embryo glue with our two blastocysts. And i just got another pic from my friend with a bfp even i can believe is real. Even my husband saw it! So I'm all for embryo glue!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Clairemariearan - Congrats on being PUPO!! When is your OTD?

Ladybugmum - Lovely line!! Congrats!! Great news 

Notgeneric - That's good news. Have they brought your ET forward? I'm just asking as I have my lining scan on Monday and have been on double dosage of Progynova after a poor response last cycle and wondered if I have a good response this time, whether they'll bring my ET forward.. It's scheduled for the 9th.

Fingers crossed the thaw is fine - are you having two transferred? 

My clinic offers embryo glue as standard, but i'm pretty sure they never used it on our fresh cycle. I will ask this time round though.


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats Claire. Pleased ET went well for you. Best of luck for the 2WW.

Ladybug - aw! Huge congratulations. That's definitely a line! Such fab fab news. 

Notgeneric- pleased ur scan went well and you have a possible ET date. Unfortunately my clinic doesn't offer the glue. I say no harm trying?

Hi to everyone else hope you're keeping well.

My ET went well.My blasties thawed nicely and now I have two 4ABs on board.   My consultant was lovely and gave me a hug afterwards.  The pre and post acupuncture worked a treat to calm my nerves. Let the 2WW begin!

X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ah Smileycat - Congrats on being PUPO!! I hope the 2WW isn't top bad for you. When is you OTD? x


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh Smileycat, good that they thawed well. Were your blastocysts 5do when they were frozen?? Mine were frozen at 2dpp but they thawed 8 of them to grow into blastocysts.

My sm sent me this, this afternoon &#128525;


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladybugmum thanks for info on embryogloo. I think we will try it for £75 extra. At our clinic, they only offer it to private patients and they haven't got any statistics on it yet.

jo - hopefor2016. I don't think they brought my et date forward. It was the same last fet. A few days after my first scan. I seem to have thick lining whenever they scan me to be honest. However I'm on a programmed cycle as I have pcos and irregular cycles. Everyone is different I guess.

Smileycat glad your et went good. Yes think we'll try the gloo.


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats ladybugmum - are you afrikaans

Glad it went well with everyone who had ET today   take it easy

Is anyone using aspirin? Might ask clinic tomorrow about embryo glue...


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

JanaH said:


> Congrats ladybugmum - are you afrikaans
> 
> Glad it went well with everyone who had ET today  take it easy
> 
> Is anyone using aspirin? Might ask clinic tomorrow about embryo glue...


No, flemish 

Our SM is using Trombyl, which is asprin.


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Congrats ladybugmum!


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

... when did she start the Trombyl?


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Janah - I'm on clexane for this transfer, but for my last two I took 75g aspirin per day from ET.

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

JanaH said:


> ... when did she start the Trombyl?


She started on the same day as she started with the Utrogestan. The "fictive" ovulation date. She takes it for 10 days.

She is on 
4x progynova since cd2 
3x2 Utrogestan since cd15
1x trombyl since cd15
1x something with a long name since cd15 
She will take progynova until week 8 and Utrogestan until week 16.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Congrats ladybug mom xx so happens for u xx


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Smileycat I am using Fragmin and pregnyl boosters, with progynova and cyclogest, but always lost the pregnancy at 6 weeks. Just thought might add aspirin this time. This is my 8th transfer, we have a five year old but since him no cycles worked.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi ladies hope your all getting on ok? I am on day 5 of my pills progynova scan booked in day 12 Thursday so will know a date for FET then. I'm feeling very nervous now off work on annual leave so keeping busy is helping. I have my 22 month old keeping me busy but so desperate for a sibling for him. Thinking of you all such a rolecoaster of emotions 😳😁 is anyone else on progynova? X


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi leb84. I'm on a programmed cycle as have pcos and my cycles are too irregular. I had my scan yesterday and my et is booked for next weds. I'm on progynova but today stopped the suprefact nasal spray and started the pessaries. How are you finding progynova? At first, it tired me out


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello ladies,

This post is moving so fast now, Congratulations to all of you 
with BFP results. Just reading through and looking at all the different
meds everyone is on. Is anyone taking oestrogen patches with buserelin injections as their protocol? I just started on the patches yesterday, so far so good no side effects  

I also had my first acupuncture session yesterday and have a couple more sessions booked in as I have heard it helps achieve a positive result. Does anyone here have experience of this?

Thanks Chloe x


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Had my transfer today, transferred 2 4BB day5 embryos one was starting to hatch when they transferred. Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations Janah!       All the best for the 2WW!  

Chloe - I've found acupuncture beneficial and there is evidence that it supports implantation if carried out before and post transfer. I figure it does no harm and is very relaxing.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi notgeneric  on tablet form of progynova 3 a day mood swings seem to be hitting me today! I have a feeling my hormones are gonna be up and down! Im ok otherwise. Ah Janah the 2ww is awful wishing you all the luck with a good out come. Congrats on BFP ladybugmum. X


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all. This thread is moving fast. I'm rubbish at keeping up! 

Congrats to the BFP and good luck to those on 2WW.

Chloe - I am on buserelin  and will be going on to patches as well. I've only just started with provera and buserelin so patches wont be for another week I guess 

X


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Yay janah! I wish you patience that I lack 😂!


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Chloe

I'm on the patches too. I haven't had any side affects with them or any of the other drugs really. I've been sticking them at the top of my thighs but might move to my tummy as I'm no longer injecting there.

X


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Ladybmum, I have no patience at all... will be testing early but it means nothing as I inject pregnyl every other day...


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

That sucks! My friend did 10k of pregnyl in her cycle and had a faint positive this morning, 8dp pregnyl. Hopefully it will be a success for her too, so we can be expecting together


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi leb: good luck with your FET love X hope u are successful xx 

Not generic: goodluck for ur et next Wednesday love X are u having one or 2 put back X 

Chloe: I'm not on any meds as its a natural cycle X tho I did have an Ovitrelle injection after transfer to aid implantation xx I am on my 5th cycle and I haven't had any acupuncture or anything but I have heard some people think it helps their cycles even if just to de stress X 

Jana: yay ur pupo go for OTD X I had 2 blasties put bk on Wednesday one being a day 6 4BB blast X 

Ladybug: that would be lovely for u to both be pregnant together

Afm: well I'm 2dp5dt today and time starting to slow down now, went back to work today but have the weekend off X I keep wishing the days away lol X


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Leb84. Hope the moods settle. I was like a super witch last Friday so know what you mean  
8868dee. Hopefully just having one put in but suppose depends on how they thaw. Thanks

How's everyone feeling who has had a bfp? X


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Notgeneric said:


> Leb84. Hope the moods settle. I was like a super witch last Friday so know what you mean
> 8868dee. Hopefully just having one put in but suppose depends on how they thaw. Thanks
> 
> How's everyone feeling who has had a bfp? X


I feel like im looking At someone else's story. It's so unreal, maybe also because it's not in my belly, but 300km away


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Aww if may be 300km away but only for 9 months fx fx xx


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladybugmum yes as 8868dee said it won't be for long. I think everyone thinks their experience is a bit surreal at times. For me, it was about a few weeks ago when we found out someone in the family was 12wks preggers. I was like damn it should have been me as if my last pregnancy carried on I would have been due this month x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm having 2 transferred got 3 frozen not sure on the grades but they are from the same cycle I have my little boy from. My moods are up and down but not doing to bad to be fair. This is the first fet I will be having so new to this it's definitely less stressful than ivf cycle and easier on appointments to round work. Hope every1 is doing ok. X


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning everyone 

I am off to work shortly. Roll on 2200!  Have just been on a run to try and get rid of this horrible 'want to burst in to tears feeling' I am only day 4 into injecting burserelin and day 6 of taking Provera. Can it really affect me this quickly? Feeling so unbalanced in the emotions already. I was like this last time as well but didn't expect it quite so soon 😢. I'm such a softy, ha ha!

How is everyone doing? Hope you are all having a good weekend whatever you are up to. Xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

I know that my SM also got mood swings pretty early after stating Progynova. Hope a good run helps clear your mind... 

We start to believe it is really happening. I feel some old wounds are startinstelling to heal now. We have done a sm attempt in 2011 but three days after transfer the sm cut of all contact. Things are so different this time. It really is a big difference that we were friends before we ever discussed surrogacy instead of the other way around. 

Beta tomorrow! Kinda exciting to find out the number. We will be 11dp5dt tomorrow. Maybe there will be a clue if it's one or two


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Leb: the two I have had transferred are from the same lot of eggs that I got in 2012 from my fresh cycle and I like u have had a baby from one of those eggs so fingers crossed xx

Nikki: aww hope ur ok love X enjoy work hopefully it will take ur mind off it X 

Ladybug: wow that was not nice of your previous sm to do that xx from your sig I'm presuming tho that it was a bfn x 

Afm: am now 4dp5dt and my hubby has gone away to sea today (navy) so he won't be here on the 7th OTD. I have walked about 5 miles today all be it slowly to watch him go out and had a good day. I am now feeling little niggles in my pubic area and am now wondering if I have done to much walking I hope not X


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladybugmum- glad you're feeling more positive. Good luck for tomorrow 

8868dee. How are you feeling? 

I'm feeling good. Roll on Tuesday when we hear off the embryologist re the et Wednesday.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

I'm feeling ok X lost without my hubby as it means I will be find out on OTD without my hubby as have beta at clinic that day so I'll probs test before then to set myself up incase of bfn be easier to take X


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Awr Hun that must be hard but we will be all thinking about you on here


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

8868dee said:


> I'm feeling ok X lost without my hubby as it means I will be find out on OTD without my hubby as have beta at clinic that day so I'll probs test before then to set myself up incase of bfn be easier to take X


I do that too. Test early so I can get used to the idea of it staying bfn. Rather small steps of disappointment than one big fall down into the deep


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Not generic : thanks love that really means a lot xx 

Ladybug: yeah that's what I was thinking tho am unsure X i just don't want to see a bfn tho I do still feel positive X


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well my hubby is back to work after a fun week together so just me and my boy now I'm not back until Friday night shift!!! Not excited about that. We haven't told any friends or family about our treatment same as with the ivf that our son was concieved from we told them all after we found out we were expecting. Have any of you guys kept treatments to yourselves?  I found my failed ivf the first time round so stressful then ppl asking got ontop of me lead me to being so low. Also I've a sister and sister in law both expecting and feel it's best I just keep it quiet. Juggling my hours round my transfer next week might be hard as work don't know either so feeling little stressed but I'm only working 3 days late end of week next week so hoping I can work round it as think it will be early week from reading my protocol. My moods actually seem fine now maybe was Af related. Can't wait to get Thursday's appointment done with. We also have an appointment weds to sign consent forms as my husband can't make thurs morning to do it then. Hope your all feeling positive today 😊 xxx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

So I am 6dpt and yesterday started to have some spot bleeding. This happened last time and AF the ***** turned up before I even got to test. So worried it's happening again. No symptoms at all x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh no Claire I do hope it's just implantation bleeding. Thinking of you I had this with my first ever cycle of ivf. X


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Claire, fingers crossed for you that it is implantation. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Claire - you're not out yet! Don't give up. You hear lots of stories, of minor bleeding ahead of a BFP.  FX it is implantation. I know it's hard not to worry. take care x

leb34 - we've kept this a secret too!  Like you, we have friend's/family member expecting, which makes it awkward. Also I think its really difficult for people to fully understand unless they've been through it themselves. Can you perhaps go sick next week so its not too stressful for you to work around ET? Good luck for your appointment on Thursday 

Dee - Hi 2WW buddy! I'm sorry your DH won't be around for OTD. I really hope it's good news for you! Please try to be positive. We're here for you if you need a pick me up!

How's everyone else doing?

I'm now 4dp5dt and feeling ok. I had accoutre today to help with implantation and relaxation. I will be listening to my ZW meditation CD to stay sane. and trying to avoid stress at work.  Deep breath!


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

We've told my group of close friends and my husbands parents and brother. My friends as support and well, our SM is part of that group of close friends so it would be weird to not include them and we were flying to the other side of Europe for transfer and all. My in laws always need time to adjust to the idea. Therefore we've learned its best to include them early onto avoid a reaction that we don't like when we tell the good news. 

We've called the midwife today and planned a first appointment and ultrasound at 21st of March! So exciting! They thought it had to be two, seeing how early we tested positive. The beta was done today but we will receive the results not until Wednesday 😒


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Leb84 - we told everyone about our icsi cycle but like you said it was gutting to tell everyone we lost the baby early on so we agreed not to tell anyone re our last and this fet cycles. It's so much easier but I'm missing the support off my mum even I'm 38 lol Like you someone else in the family is preggers. I only work part time too and regularly swap my days around to suit me,  I know I'm lucky.

8868dee fingers crossed Hun

Clairemariearan I so hope it's implantation bleeding.

Ladybugmum how did today go?


Does anyone else watch what they eat and what cosmetics they use after the et?


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladybugmum how exciting!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nikki I thought about going sick next week I've had no sickness in over a year so it's not gonna be to much of an issue. Plus my jobs pretty heavy work so will feel happier taking it easier. People don't understand when it's been easy for them to conceive. I have 4 sisters close in age and 2 brothers so the last few years loads of babies have been born so right from the start of us trying it's been hard in that way. It's not so hard now we have our ds but the question of any more is starting loads now he's approaching 2. I'd of had one right away but it's the cost of private treatment. We tried naturally straight away but it never happened unexplained infertility is so frustrating. I do know a fair few women who had fertility treatments at work a lady 42 recently had her first baby was so happy for her over 10 years loads of ivf later she got there.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry i've missed quite a few updates - we've been away for the weekend.

JanaH - Congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD?

Leb84 - I've had mood swings on an off with progynova. Some days I really feel it and my poor OH bears the brunt... At least he understands!

8868dee - How are you feeling? Sorry to hear your hubby is away for your appointment - do you have anyone else to go with you to it?

Nikkid22 - How are the side effects today?

Notgeneric - How are you feeling?

Clairemariearan - Like others said, it could be implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed it's nothing other than that. Are you still spotting?

Smileycat - How are you?

Ladybugmum - very exciting for you! Keep us updated on the BETA results! We've told no one other than family and a close friend about the treatment. We found it easier especially after our failed fresh cycle.

AFM - today was my scan... didn't go as well as I hoped. Lining is only at 5.6 despite being on double dosage of progynova. I'm at exactly the same stage as I was on the abandoned cycle and yet i've been on double dose from the start!! I don't understand! So i'm back on Friday to see if it's improved any. Transfer date has been put back to the end of next week... depending on the scan. Really frustrating, I really hoped it would be positive. Now more waiting...

Any tips on thickening lining I've read that brazil nuts can help, but I really don't like them!

Sorry to anyone I missed - hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi Jo_hopefor2016. Sorry to hear your scan didn't go as well as you thought. Good luck for Friday though. Have you read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=322640.0 Might be useful. I know green veg like sprouts, courgettes, broccoli are good to reduce blood sugars/help hormonal imbalance

I'm feeling a bit stressed as we had planned to keep this week pretty clear to avoid me getting stressed but days are slowly filling up. Tomorrow will be my last day at work for a week so I know I have so much to do tomorrow, but hopefully I will feel better when I'm home tomorrow.Should get a phone call in morning giving us a time for et Wednesday


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Claire: I do hope it's just implantation spotting love  

Smiley: hey buddy X how are u doing ? I have been having tightenings in my ovary area last couple days so am hoping it's a good sign X just wondering are u testing early ! My AF is due Friday but my OTD is Monday so I'm thinking of loss Thursday as I don't want to suddenly have AF show up if bfn X tho I am still positive X how did ur relaxation go X 

Jo: if my beta is a bfn then I wpuld just rather get it done on my own and have results on my own to be honest love X I don't want anyone to see me at a low point😔 Sorry your scan wasn't what u hoped not I hope transfer will go ahead next week when ur lining is somewhat thicker xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Symptoms: naussea! Already! 4w2d in... And a second line almost as dark as the first line. I'm so curious about the beta. She will be coming here with her children today and sleep over! 🎉 

How is everybody holding up? I'm hoping for some babydust here! 💚


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi ladies I hope I can join you all.

A little about me, I had my first ever ivf with icsi last November. We fell pregnant, but sadly lost our lil one at 7 weeks, it was a missed miscarriage.

We are going to be doing a natural FET hopefully this month. Today is the first day of my period, so I'm booked in for my scan on Friday. I'm not entirely sure how many scans we will have doing a natural FET. So any help or advice will be greatly appreciated. 

I hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

fluttershy1983 said:


> Hi ladies I hope I can join you all.
> 
> A little about me, I had my first ever ivf with icsi last November. We fell pregnant, but sadly lost our lil one at 7 weeks, it was a missed miscarriage.
> 
> ...


Welcome! And sending you babydust!


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Fluttershy, good luck with your cycle. I'm on a medicated FET and period is due any day now guessing we will be testing around the same time. 

Jo - you are really good at personals, I'm rubbish at keeping up and remembering ha! I'm feeling ok. Just aware of my emotions as getting quite tearful. Just in limbo now until my period arrives then it is all systems go.

How is everyone else? x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to ladybugmum. I have my scan to check my lining Thursday just noticed watery blood af started last Sunday ended Friday as this happened to others? Not that I'm worried though cus my transfer not until probably next week just wondered if normal. The days are going so much faster than a full cycle of ivf.hope everything is going good for you all? Xx


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Flutter shy - your story is bit like mine. We had our first icsi last June, got a bfp but at first scan, it showed heartbeat wasn't as strong as expected, turned out to be a missed miscarriage which is something I wouldn't wish on my worse enemy. We had our first programmed fet cycle in November, got a bfn. On our second fet and transfer is tomorrow if thaw is ok. Welcome and good lucky

Leb84 I often get a second bleed after taking provera to induce a bleed. Inducing bleeds seems to mess up my irregular cycles and pcos - body don't like it. Just tell clinic, they usually adjust my dates. Good luck.

Stressed as had a totally rude taxi driver, drove off as I was telling him how his attitude sucks so I gave him the w sign. He saw so I had the last say after all lol


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Notgeneric - I'll have a look at that link. Hope you're feeling a little de-stressed! Your taxi driver sounds like an ass! x

8868dee - I understand that. Fingers crossed it's a BFP   x

Hi fluttershy1983 - welcome! Sorry to hear about your missed miscarriage. Best of luck for this cycle x

Haha Nikkid22 - I actually cheat and note the names on my phone   Otherwise i'd be clueless! Hope AF shows for you soon. x

Leb84 - Never experienced that before, sorry i can't help. Have you mentioned it to your clinic? x


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Notgeneric your taxi saga did make me giggle, what a jerk! Wishing you he best of luck for your transfer tomorrow  xx

Leb I would call your clinic if you're concerned, definitely nothing worse than feeling super stressed at this time xxx

Nikki hope your AF shows her face very soon xxx

Flutter hello again my dear  xx

Ladybugmum when do you get the beta results? You must be itching to find out! X

Dee hope you're holding up okay xx

Hope everyone else is good, I have been keeping roughly up with you all but not had much to update on. I have my scan tomorrow on day 8, any of you know what lining thickness I should be hoping for? Xxx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm hoping this afternoon! The clearblue indicator stated 2-3wks pregnant, but that doesn't tell us anything more than we already know. 

If I remember correct our SM had 9,1mm at day 9.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

We had our appointment to sign consent forms today back in the morning for the scan to check lining. I will find a date out for transfer if all is ok tomorrow. I don't know what quality our blastocysts are but got 3 of them they said are very good. Feeling nervous but hopeful to. Hope everyone is doing ok? X


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Beta was 277 At 11dp5dt 🎉🎉 not Sure what it means though


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Ladybug that looks like a marvellous beta to me! Woohoo!! I don't think you can read too much into the numbers for one v two, hope you don't have too long to wait until the scan. My lining was just under five, but still almost a week until ov, so I think it should catch up by transfer xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi there ladies

Haven't posted for a while but have been reading.

Ladybug - That is a good beta! You should be delighted with that.

Leb34 - Good luck for you scan tomorrow. Are you transferring 1 or 2?

MadameG - How was your scan today? My lining measured 8mm on Day 9 I believe.

Fluttershy - welcome and all the best for your cycle.

Dee- How you you holding up? Hope you're not going too potty and are finding ways to stay busy but relaxed. My OTD is Sunday and I usually wait until OTD to test...we'll see. It;s so tempting. 

Jo - sorry to read you were unhappy with your scan. Selenium is good for lining - brazil nut, avocado and have lots of warming foods.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Notgeneric - Hope ET went well. I believe it was today?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I'm now 6dp5dt and still feeling positive, Listening to my  ZW Cds and avoiding negativity and stressful situations seems to be working.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi smiley face we are going to be transferring 2 we transferred 2 with the ivf cycle and had a single pregnancy. Feeling nervous tonight don't know why! Thanks to all for chatting on here this is literally my only support with not telling any friends or family. Xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

leb34 - oh great stuff I transferred 2, hoping at least 1 will stick   It's normal to feel nervous, but I'm sure everything will be fine for your scan tomorrow. Try to be positive hun. You can do this!  Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi all

They transferred one yesterday afternoon and said it was just hatching out so fingers crossed and we used the embryogloo too.  Embryologist almost gave us an heartache as she phoned us Tuesday and thought we were having the transfer that day. It all worked out in the end and we still have 1 frozen. I'm definitely more nervous this time as we have had one missed miscarriage and one bfn since having treatment. Trying to be positive. My OH says it just feels right this time. Let's hope he's right.

Leb84 - how did scan go?

Smileycat- thanks for your wishes.

MadameG - glad I made you laugh re taxi saga. How did your scan go. I think lining has to be over 9mm

8868dee how's you?

Jo_hopefor2016 how are you doing?

How's everyone else?!


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Exciting Notgeneric! I got my FX!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys scan was fine lining 9.1 whatever that means 😂 I've got transfer next Friday seems so far away. To start the utrogesan Sunday. I've got to call Thursday's afternoon to confirm times for Friday then they will call us Friday to let us know if the survive the thaw before going. Feeling frustrated it seems so far away. I'm off Friday which does work out pretty well in that way. How is every1 else? Sounds promising nongeneric 😄 2 week wait is the hard part though bless you. Xx


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladybugmum- thanks, how's things with you?

Leb84- glad your scan went well and you got a transfer date, it will soon come round. Clinic told me to test in 10 days as it was a day 5 blastocyst so I'm sure that will come round too.


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Notgeneric said:


> Ladybugmum- thanks, how's things with you?
> 
> Leb84- glad your scan went well and you got a transfer date, it will soon come round. Clinic told me to test in 10 days as it was a day 5 blastocyst so I'm sure that will come round too.


You'd say that i would be able to relax, but that's not happening. I keep thinking about if it's 1 or 2. Oh and I want to do something, so I just got my breastpump to see if I can start the relactation. I really want to breastfeed eventhough I'm not pregnant myself


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

My blasts are 6 day ones but my protocol says 16 days after transfer to test! Was the same last time to killed me waiting everyone seems to be told to test earlier. I did wonder if I was told later cus of my birthday being 2 weeks after transfer. Was with a friend today when my call come about the transfer  date slightly awkward moment she was asking me stuff after did my head in cus ended up lying to her cus I've kept this secret! I said I've got a gynae app to her so not to much of a big lie.  I was annoyed at her listening in and being nosey though. 10 days will come fast. I'm sure this week will for me I'm working all weekend nights then Wednesday and Thursday so very busy really. Thinking of everyone. X


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladybugmum- I hope you get on ok with relactation. I don't think anyone going through treatment can truly relax.

Leb84 - it's odd that every clinic has different protocol.  Hopefully, You will get a few symptoms before the 16 days are up so you will have an idea. My clinic doesn't care about birthdays as when we had our icsi, transfer was 2 days before my birthday. Turns out That embryo was probably implanting on my birthday, didn't work out though. my OH's mum keeps asking if we are going to try again. She asked the day before our last consultation appointment then again today. It's like she has a sixth sense lol so I understand why you were slightly annoyed re phone call. We aren't telling anyone until the 12 weeks scan and we see a baby. Let's hope next week flies for your transfer and my test.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey nogeneric I really do hope this is it for you 😁 We told Immediate family with our son but work was hard cus I'm a healthcare worker in a hospital which I couldn't go round certain infections then lifting and stuff so ppl just knew. I am worried about 2 week wait cus I had annual leave last time my cycle didn't time well with having to use up hols being end of tax year which was last week: I'd hoped to begin last month but protocol and drugs come after af. The not knowing makes it dam awkward what to say to avoid certain things. I work in emergency department to so literally get all the worst infections to. 😁😁 I've not told my boss or any1 literally a single sole doesn't know. I worked in a less acute area in the hospital last time to so it really wasn't to bad. I think being such a stress head doesn't help either. It's so good to talk about it on here guys 😘😘 xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi MadadeG - My clinic ask that the lining is 6, she told me on Monday that the requirement used to be 7... I don't know if it's different for each clinic??

Thanks Smileycat - I've been having brazil nuts even though I'm not keen... Will find out tomorrow if it's worked!  

Exciting Notgeneric! Keeping everything crossed for you. When is OTD? 

Leb84 - Good news that you have a date for your transfer, it'll soon be here

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM back for a scan tomorrow to see if my lining has grown any... Feel really anxious. Don't know what they'll do if it hasn't, last time they abandoned our cycle. Really don't want that again...


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Jo- really hope everything goes well with your scan today. Will be thinking of you.

Leb34 - great that you have a transfer date to look forward to.  My clinic reccomends testing after 10 days. 16 is too long! I would be climbing the walls!

Notgeric - congrats on being PUPO! All the best for the 2WW. I have everything crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else

So.... I tested this AM and it's a BFP! Very strong line on first response. Cautiously happy but still early days will do a HCG test tomorrow and then see immunes doc next week.  Praying this one sticks. X


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh thats a lovely first step in the right direction, Smileycat!!!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Jo hope today goes well how many days you been on medication to thicken lining? Sounding all good smiley cat otd will soon be here for you. Well I'm on nights tonight after 12 days off so took my boy nursery and going bed for s couple of hours then be time collect him. Good luck to all with appointments etc night night. X


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Leb84 - thanks for your wishes. It must be very difficult work wise. Have you discussed this with the nurses at your clinic. They must have come across it before.

Jo_hopefor2016 - thanks. OTD is next Saturday, the 12th. How did scan go?

Smileycat- thanks. Congrats on your bfp. How did the hcg test go?

How's everyone else?

I'm very nervous this time and keep pooping a lot lol sorry tmi


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Not generic - understandable being nervous. Not too long until your OTD -will you test early?

Smiley cat - Great news - I'm so pleased for you!!   I have everything crossed for you that it stays positive x

Well AFM, scan didn't go well. My lining hadn't grown any since Monday, it was still at 5.6, and so they've decided to abandon the cycle... another abandoned cycle - i'm just gutted. 

Leb84 I was on the tablets for 12 days and was on 12mg a day. They doubled my dose as I had a poor response last time.

So they now want to try a natural FET, which would be a case of waiting for AF and then going with my cycle. I'm not really sure whether I want to try again straight away. One failed fresh cycle and two abandoned FET cycles, I think maybe my body would benefit from a break of all the medication. I just don't know - i feel so down.

Hope everyone else is doing ok - i'll keep popping on to keep seeing how you're all doing. xx


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Jo-hopefor2016 I'm so sorry that your cycle has been abandoned. It's understandable that you are down. Just do a natural fet when your body and you are ready. Good luck for your next cycle Hun.  

I probably won't test early as usually I have an idea what outcome will be before I test, purely down to my boobs feeling normal or different


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Jo - I am so sorry   This journey is such a roller coaster. Fortunately you can do a natural FET when it suits you so just  take your time to get back in the frame of mind emotionally and physically. Have they suggested anything else that may improve your lining?

Notgeneric - You're good waiting until OTD. My oTD was mother's day and I wasn't keen on testing then.

Thanks for your well wishes. I received my HCG results and it is 346 - which is good. I will repeat it next week.

Have a lovely weekend all

x


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Jo-hopefor2016 forgot to say indulge in your favourite tipple and your favourite food. That always helps me anyway.

Smileycat you're tempting me now lol how early can you test then?


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

hmmm... I tested 8dp5dt and got very strong line, but I was also prepared for a false negative. My OTD is Sunday - Mother's day.... I just wanted the HGC test for extra reassurance as I've experienced a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks notgeneric - I never tested early on my fresh cycle, I just couldn't. I did have a few glasses of wine last night  

Thanks smileycat - It is such an emotional journey. They didn't suggest anything but i didn't ask. The only thing they did say was about methods they would use if the natural didn't work, such as viagra! All unproven methods...

Seems still really positive smileycat


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Evening ladies,

Sorry I've been very quiet in this thread so far. Nothing much seemed to be happening so I had nothing much to report! Things should hopefully be moving a bit now. I've been on the oestrogen for 4 days now and I have a scan on Friday to see what's what. This is my first FET so I've got no idea how I'm going to respond to the tablets. Obviously I'm hoping for a good response but I'm not getting my hopes up as I'd rather not be disappointed. I have recently bought the Zita West CD which I have found really relaxing so far!

Jo, so sorry your cycle has been abandoned again   A lady on another thread I'm on has problems with a thin lining and she has Viagra for it. She's just about to start a practice cycle to see if her lining plays ball.  She said it really helps her. I really hope your natural one works though so it's all immaterial!

Ladybugmum and Smileycat congrats on your BFPs   It really helps knowing this can work!

Dee, JanaH, Notgeneric congrats on being pupo! How are you all coping with the 2ww?

Clairemariearan any more spotting? When is your otd? I hope it's good news for you. 

Leb84 good luck with transfer!

Fluttershy, MadamG, MrsFW, Nikid22, How are you all doing? 

Hi to anyone I've missed off. I'll try and keep up a bit more in future


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey ladies not been on few days had a bad weekend! Hubby and I have fallen out massively. I've carried on my treatment in the hope we sort things out. Bad timing to get problems with marriage!! Feeling sad. X


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Leb84- sorry to read that. Treatment puts a strain on relationships, hopefully this is just temporary and you're able to reconcile soon. FX it all works out for your both x

Wolfie - pleased everything's going well and the the Zita West CD is working for you too. I listened to it daily throughout my 2WW to stay sane! Good luck with you scan next week.

Jo - hoping you're ok. Sending hugs  

Hi to anyone I missed.


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Just a quick one as I am at work, received my blood HCG levels results this morning, had them done on Friday but the clinic closed before the results was in, 7dp5dt = 99.8 and progesterone 96


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello beautiful ladies.

Just remember you are all doing so well, you are doing everything you possible can do and we have to let our bodies and the clinics do the rest.

Jo- so sorry about your abandoned cycle, that must be so hard. Maybe a natural cycle would be a good option as you say.

Leb- hope you are OK- sending you good vibes.

Wolfie- good luck with scan, all looks good- well done!

I've just had my final scan, lining is 8 so they will proceed. Stupid consultant said it 'not great' as she wanted 8 point something. I burst into tears and my husband had a massive go saying 7 is the average and she should watch her use of language, hearing 'not great' to a couple who have been building up to this for almost a year after last failed cycle and multiple years of trying was awful.

Eek. 

Anyway, we are proceeding which is good. And you are all amazing, just remember that. Xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Also congrats Smileycat!!


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Janah! Congratulations!   Great results. Wishing you a happy and health pregnancy.

Mrsfw - thank you! Your consultant sounds very insensitive indeed, what a thing to say. I understand that boosting your selenium - avocados and brazil nuts helps with lining and implantation. Worth a try! When is ET?

leb84 - Hope you're ok.

notgenric - hope you're ok and your embie is settling in nicely   FX for you.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello ladies,

Fantastic to hear of BFP's big Congratulations to you ladies. I hope all goes well for you in your pregnancies. I had my scan today to check my lining, it's 11.1 which the consultant said was good. I have my transfer next Tuesday so on countdown to that now, but I am starting my progesterone injections on Thursday and have heard they are pretty painful, does anyone else have experience of this? 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Huge congrats Janah!! Wonderful news X

Thanks Smileycat, I'll take all advice and will be eating avocados every day this week! ET will be sat/sun, they are defrosting on thurs.

Chloe angel- fantastic lining result- good job! Best of luck to you, if it's fragmin injections then they can be very stingy. They gave me deep blue bruises the first time, it helps a lot if you ice the area afterwards xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Leb84 so sorry to hear about your fall out. This process puts such a strain on things. Hope you're ok xx

Janah congratulations!    

Mrsfw what a stupid thing for your consultant to say! Was she away that day at medical school? Well done to hubby for putting her straight! Good luck with transfer  

Chloe33angel hope your transfer goes well too! I've never had progesterone injections, just the pessaries so can't help on that I'm afraid. I hope it's just a rumour and they are no worse than any other injection!

Smileycat how are you feeling? Have you got a scan booked in?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning all. 

Congratulations on the BFP's. Hopefully everyone goes smoothly for you from now. Such exciting times!

How is everyone else doing? 

I am finally seeing progress. Had blood test yesterday and ovaries are suppressed so I'm booked in for a scan on the 24th and transfer date has been given as the 29th. All becoming so real again!

Only a few more days at work then I'm on leave, can't wait!

Hope you are all having a good week xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the well wishes - i really appreciate it  

Wolfie - It sounds like everything is moving for you. Good luck for your scan. Fingers crossed everything is doing as it should  

Leb84 - Sorry to hear things are taking a toll on your relationship. How are things now? It's such an emotional time and can put a strain on everything. Hope everything ok  

Smileycat - I'm ok thanks - How are you? x

Mrsfw - Your consultant sounds like an idiot. What a stupid and insensitive thing to say! Good your husband had a go   Great that everything is moving forward. I have everything crossed for you  

JanaH - Great results! Here's to a healthy 9 months   

Chloe Angel - Great lining - Exciting that you can move forward. Hope your transfer goes well!

Nikkid22 - Exciting times! Good luck for your scan. Keep us updated. How are you feeling?

Hi to everyone I've missed! xx


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for your replys, it's good to hear my lining result is good. I am booked in for my transfer on Tuesday and start my progesterone injections tomorrow, hope they won't hurt too much! 

Mrsfw- are you around the same stage as me at the moment?  Have you got your transfer soon? Best of luck with everything xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey ladies! 

I've been so busy the last week. But still time is going so slow! 5w3d now. There was some bleeding with my sm yesterday, but all stopped now, thankfully. Gave us a little scare though...


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi ladies not been on for few days. Huge congrats on any bfp I'm seeing 😀 sending my support to any of you with not so good results 😟.  After good long chats hubby and I are fine just need to listen to each other. My transfer is tomorrow I can't believe it. I feel so so nervous now. It's come round so fast. Just hoping they survive the thaw now. Hope everyone is ok? Xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

leb84 said:


> Hi ladies not been on for few days. Huge congrats on any bfp I'm seeing &#128512; sending my support to any of you with not so good results &#128543;. After good long chats hubby and I are fine just need to listen to each other. My transfer is tomorrow I can't believe it. I feel so so nervous now. It's come round so fast. Just hoping they survive the thaw now. Hope everyone is ok? Xx


Good that you are back on the same page! Good luck with the transfer tomorrow FX


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Leb glad you and hubby sorted everything out, good luck for your transfer tomorrow   


ladybugmum how is your SM doing?


Chloe good luck with the progesterone injection and hope you transfer is smooth next week


Wolfie - hope your scan goes well tomorrow 


Mrsfw - when is your transfer?


Notgeneric how are you doing?


Smileycat how are you feeling?


Everyone I missed hope you are all doing well    


AFM: I am so bloated my jeans are so tight today, don't really want start buying maternity clothes as for the last 5 cycles I had either chemical pregnancies or an early lost. So far everything feels different, my boobs is sore when I take my bra off and smells make me feel nauseas. Had really bad heartburn last night, I know it is still early days for symptoms. Our scan is booked for the 23rd March, really hope and pray that this is the one. Our nearly 5 year old thinks its twins


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Chloe angel, yes we are very close, I think me, you and leb are closest transfer wise. Mine is booked for Sat. Fingers crossed for us all! How have you found the injections? Leb, hope your get through the thaw. Just heard mine survived the defrost which is good news.

Janah- I will keep my fingers crossed for twins for you, that would be magical!

Best of luck to all, sorry if I've missed anyone. Ladybugmum, hope you're ok.

Xxxx big love xxx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks! No more bleeding so it looks positive again


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi all

I haven't posted for a few but have read posts.

Leb good luck for tomorrow. 

I'm 8dp5dt. Otd is Saturday. I might test tomorrow morning. Have experienced back, hip pains and a few cramps and feeling icky (but latter might just be nerves) but not trying to read too much into it.

How's everyone xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Wolfie - How you feeling?Where ae iu in your cycle. I do hope the ZW CD is helping you to stay relaxed. I'm good thanks. I have a another 2WW for my scan, so counting the days.

Nikkid - great that you have a transfer date to look forward to.

Jo - thinking of you and hope you're well.

ladybuggum - bleeding is so common in early pregnancy but must be scary. Pleased it's eased up.

leb34 - so pleased yo have been able to talk things through with your DP ahead of ET tomorrow. Wishing you the best. Look forward to reading our update.

Janah - Hi there, I have zero symptoms (I'm 5 weeks) so am a little jealous. ha ha! My scan is the day before yours.  How do you feel about twins?

Mrsfw - FX for you transfer on Saturday. Great to know your frosty survived the thaw and is a fighter!

Notgeneric - Really hope these symptoms are a positive sign for good news to come.  Look forward to reading your update

Hi to anyone I missed.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey ladies
  My transfer is booked for 3pm they will call at 12:30 with update on the thaw. So very nervous now. My son is with the inlaws overnight and all day tomorrow. My hubby is coming with me. I've gone sick for a couple of weeks now to felt so anxious so was my best option doctors been really good about it. Will post tomorrow. Sending all hugs and support. Xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Ohhh FX Leb84!!! 

I'm pumping every 3h. To get milk supply started I hope. It Goes well with our friend. She does feel nausea every day and throws up every other day. It's really early we think. Both her and me didn't have that before 6w with previous pregnancies... Maybe twins after all


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol. It was my OTD last Sunday (Mother's Day 😣) and I got a bfn. We only had one frostie so back to starting a fresh cycle and this time we are paying. Been tough to deal with but what can you do except get back in that horse? Good luck to all my other cycle buddies. X


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

So sorry Clairemariearan. As you say, all you can do is carry on. Very best of luck with your fresh cycle. We are in the same position. One frostie and paying if this fails.  

Good luck with thaw and transfer Leb84. Glad you and hubby are back on track too  

Ladybugmum I didn't know you could do that to get milk supply. How long do you have to do that for? When is the scan booked for? Hope all is well!

Smileycat this whole process is full of 2ww isn't it! I wonder when we get to relax... ZW is working wonders I have to say. This cycle has been so much more relaxed generally which can only be a good thing! Although I may change my mind after transfer  

Notgeneric how are you doing? Did you succumb to the early testing?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM I had my scan today. Lining was 8.9 (I think!) They were looking for anything over 7 so transfer is booked in for Wednesday. Still doesn't quite seem real. I think the 2ww will be a bit of a shock!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi ladies update. So far not good news 😢 one embryo not survived the thaw. They are not sure on the second one just yet but the third is still thawing. It feels like it's all over. Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bit better news the other 1 as definitely survived just waiting on the other now so think times have changed. The one that didn't survive was the furthest advanced one. We are in clinic waiting nervously. 😕 such a rolecoaster of emotions this journey is ladies. How are you all? Xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh Leb84, I'm still keeping my fx for the other embryo! 

Claire, I'm sorry to hear! The disappointment is always such a blow in the face. After a few days you feel back on the horse probably but it just never gets easier... Hugs!

Wolfie: perfect lining stats! Almost there! And yes, you can fool your body into thinking its pregnant by taking the BC pills for 6 months straight. Then start pumping like crazy. Since I've nursed before I try without the BC pills first. See if my body remember what to do


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry to any1 with negative results sending you all thoughts. I had 2 blastocysts put back today but it's been a very touch and go day! They said one is a low chance the other a medium. It's not game over but higher chances would of been nice. I am so so anxious will be off work for the entire 2 week wait now. My otd is 24th March so not 16 days I had expected it to be. It's gonna be a long 2 weeks I just know. X


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Leb- I have everything crossed for you, it only takes 1 remember, try to stay busy during your wait, it's a hard time.

Wolfie- hope the transfer goes well, let us know

Notgeneric, thinking of you and hope you get a positive result.

I'm in at 11am this morning for transfer, am actually letting myself feel really excited today, I then test 16 days later .... Taking Monday off work but that's it this time to keep busy . (Took a week last time)

Hoping you all have a wonderful weekend xx


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi ladies

Sorry to those who have had a bfn. Good luck to those still to have transfer. Best wishes to those who have had a bfp. Thinking of those who are in the two week wait.

I did test yesterday got a bfn. I did all my crying then I think. Was totally gutted. 

Today, I tested on my otd, still got a bfn so I'm out this time. Just shows all those systems are down to the pessaries.  I feel a bit numb. I will be going out for a latte, eating chocolate, having a drink later, using my red colour enhancing conditioner and my perfumed body lotion and anŷthing else I avoid when ttc.

Sending


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Just thought I would update you. This morning, I peed  in a paper cup so my OH could do the test as that's our thing since i misread one a few years ago. He told me it ŵas negative and I didn't check. The room was dark as curtains weren't open. About 30mins later whilst I had been stuffing my face with chocolate, he checked the test again with curtains open and saw a very barely Visible second line so we phoned clinic and nurse said it could be a very faint positive or sometimes the hcg levels surge if the embryo tries to implant and is unsuccessful so I'm to carry on with pessaries and test on Monday. So I'm in limbo. We aren't not holding out much hope.

My nerves are shot.


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

HI LADIES. just came across this thread.I had my embryo transfer on 3rd March and my OTD is 14th March..i have been foolish and testing early started on Thursday with bfn and yesterday and this morning I got a bfp...do you think it could be too early..i then did another one which was negative..now I don't know what to think


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi Mrs t q

A line is a line. My transfer was 2nd March and my otd was today. I tested yesterday got a bfn. Today after a 2nd look, my today test had a very faint second line. Got to do another test on Monday.

Congrats.


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you so I ended up with 2 bfps and 2 bfns  yesterday.hoping it's not a chemical pregnancy.good luck to you ..just about to do another hpt


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

It was a bfn..


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

notgeneric - FX for you tomorrow. Are you also doing a blood test?

mrs q t - sorry for your BFN. take care  

clairemariearan - so sorry to read your news, pleased you're looking forward. take care  

Mrs fw - Hope the transfer went well and you're relaxing.

leb84 - congrats on being PUPO     FX for the 2WW.  

Wolfie - Hope you're still feeling relaxed ahead of ET on Wednesday  .

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks I don't understand how I could get a bfp then 2 bfn and then another bfp all in one day ..today's are all bfn..tomorrow is otd but I can't imagine it turning to a bfp ....


----------



## Justrae84 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi All, 

just found this thread, nice to be able to speak to those going through the same thing at the same time. 

I have a scan on thursday to check womb lining and hopefully get a date for FET... scared and excited all at once! 

best of luck to everyone else waiting for transfer xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Good luck Leb84. Hope you are feeling a bit more optimistic now!

So sorry for your BFN Notgeneric and Mrs tq. Look after yourselves  

ladybugmum that is so amazing that you can do that! Good luck with pumping  

Good luck Justrae84!

Mrsfw congrats on being pupo! Hope the transfer went well! Have you really got to wait 16 days to test? That seems ages! I know all clinics are different, mine is 13 days or 10 if it's a blast. 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok 10 days to go I feel frustrated! No signs or anything. I don't think it's worked. I hate feeling this way the 2 ww is by far the worst part! Hope your all ok ladies? X


----------



## Notgeneric (Feb 20, 2016)

Mrs t q - was it a bfn in the end?

Fingers crossed for leb84 and mrsfw. Don't go to loopy during the 2ww.

Good luck for Wednesday Wolfie.

Hi justrae hope scan goes ok.

I'm out this time, was definitely a bfn today. We still have one frostie left.

How are you smileycat and ladybugmum?

Hi to anyone I've missed x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

It's such ups and down ladies, hoping everyone OK today's do thank you for my wishes.

Not generic and Mrs t q really sorry about your bfn, stay strong.

Thinking of all transfers happening this week.

In staying as relaxed as poss. On discharge, the nurse was going through what to do: no exercise, nowalkingmore than 20 mins, no lifting, pulling pushing etc, avoid children as they are prone to infection. I was like EEEERR I'm a PE teacher. You've just described my job. Such is life!

My clinic seem to be overly strict Wolfie, 16 days is what they stick by - torture!!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah your on the dreaded 2 ww to mrsfw it's the hardest bit! I swear I'm so trying keep busy but that's not easy you find your self doing stuff you really shouldn't so you avoid it even more so then you end up staying in. My boy is 23 months old I just can't avoid lifting him lucky for me he's a pretty small boy for his age so it's not the heaviest like my niece same age 34lb he's 24lb so he's pretty small. I been out today to meet a friend with her girl so been good day tomorrow is gonna be another long day like yesterday. Sending my love to you all with bfn keep trying ladies it's not easy 😞 big hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jumping ahead a little bit but really think this fet cycle won't work!! How long do you have to wait to start a fresh cycle? My embryos that were frozen were from my last fresh cycle the 2 I had back which I got a single pregnancy from were the very best so the 3 frozen were after them. They were graded very much similar the differences in them were from being in the endoscope to culture them so they could get a picture of how they were developing. In my head I can't help but think that I only got 1 baby from the very best 2 and after freezing they wouldn't be as good. I know I'm sounding negative but at a young age with my first cycle I was told I had poor egg quality so that's always stuck with me. This 2ww is seriously sending me round the bend with thinking. X


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello ladies, 

Leb84 & Mrsfw - today I join you both on the 2ww, I  had my transfer this afternoon, 2 embryos were transferred one 5bb & one 5bc which I was told by the embryologist the 5bb is a good quality embryo and the 5bc a medium quality. Transfer went really smoothly no complications had embryo glue too so hoping that helps. It's just a waiting game now my OTD is 26th of March.

Good luck to everyone else coming up to transfer and so sorry to anyone with BFN's, I know how devastating it is when it doesn't work. Just focus on your next step forwards xxx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm also joining you in the 2ww. The FET went really well and I have my one and only blast on board. 

Congrats on being pupo Chloe! I'm testing the day after you. 

Leb This is the hardest part mentally. Just hang in there!

Mrsfw how're you doing? I do wonder about all this no exercise malarkey.. I know we've gone through a lot to get this far, but "normal" people carry on doing allsorts before they even find out they're pregnant. I think it's more for mental reassurance than anything else. Anyway good luck avoiding it all  

Justrae84 good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Hi Smileycat, ladybugmum and everyone else hope you're ok  

Jo if you're still reading I hope you're ok too xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats Chloe & Wolfie on being PUPO and welcome to the 2ww! Glad transfer went well, have my fingers crossed for you.

this will make you laugh, so after injecting my tummy yesterday morning, when replacing the needle lid I somehow stabbed my finger through to my nail bed which hurt so much that I dropped the needle and STEPPED ON IT and it went in my toe!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry Mrsfw but that did make me laugh   Hopefully you managed slightly better today!

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## chocoholic17 (Mar 27, 2014)

hi not generic - looks like its  a bfn apart from the pfp all tests have been negative..stopped meds and waiting for AF.no idea how it will take . we also have one frostie left..not sure if we should go straight into next cycle or wait..good luck to all and hugs to those who are out like me.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi everyone - apologies for the lack of personals. We've been away for a few days and i've not been able to keep up. 

Thanks for the well wishes  

Sorry to read of the BFN's - sending you all  

Leb84 - I think you asked how soon you can begin an FET. With my clinic, it's straight away. As soon as AF shows you can begin. It's been 2 weeks since I stopped the meds and no sign for me yet. I'm not surprised after the abandoned cycle in November she didn't come for 6 weeks so i'm not expecting her any time soon!

Congrats to those who are PUPO - Sending you lots of   and hope you're feeling ok and the 2WW isn't too bad...

AFM I'm feeling ok. Going to a counselling session on Monday at my clinic. They offered it to me and I decided to take them up on the offer. 
I think I just feel really downhearted, never expecting another abandoned cycle when I began this round of treatment. My OH doesn't really get it. He just says we haven't lost anything and he doesn't completely understand why I was so upset. 
I know we haven't lost anything, but mentally you prepare yourself. All that time on the medication just to get to a point where someone says sorry, it's not doing as it should - we'll have to leave it there.   Again! 
I think it's taking it's toll a little. We began the IVF journey in June and we're no further on. I know that's nothing compared to what a lot of ladies go through.

Sorry for the self pity post. Apart from my mum and OH no one else knows. I just needed to let off some steam  

Love to everyone else


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

No worries, its fine to blow of steam here 😘😘😘 

We have our u/s tomorrow. I'm scared and excited and 15 more emotions I can't seem to pinpoint. Milk expression is going alright, a few drops of milk were found 🎉


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Ladybugmum  

Can understand you feeling lots of emotions. I hope it goes well - keep us updated


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey ladies been having a few rough days this week and feeling so low! I've got only few days to test day not sure I can last out. What's the earliest any of you have tested? My otd is Thursday. Big hugs to any of you who need them and good luck to all with otd coming up. X


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

Leb84 we started testing at 5dp5dt. It was bfn, but on 7dp5dt is gave a faint line.


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Ladybugmum hope the scan goes well today. I have mine on Wednesday and I am so nervous.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ladybugmum i might be naughty and do it tomorrow first thing! It's driving me crazy I'm symptom spotting but to be fair when I had a bfn and bfp the symptoms were so alike. Xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

One perfect little miracle! 😍😍😍


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

that is fantastic news Ladybugmum    how is your SM feeling?


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

JanaH said:


> that is fantastic news Ladybugmum  how is your SM feeling?


Thank you! She is relieved its just one &#128585;&#128586;&#128584; and has morning sickness all day long


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Great news ladybugmum! You must be relieved  

Good luck leb. The 2ww is the pits!

Jo it's completely understandable you've been down. OH is right in a way, nothing has been lost as such but to go through all of this, which takes ages! and not have that final transfer is awful. To have those frosties waiting for you and not being able to have them back yet must be so so hard. I hope the counselling helps and I wish you all the luck in the world. Xx


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Smileycat hope your scan goes well tomorrow  what time is it?


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Janah. 6 weeks scan tomorrow. Feeling a bit nervous.  how are you getting on?

congrats on the scan ladybug mum! It must have been amazing!

Leb84 - good luck if you do decide to test tomorrow.  

Jo - Hope the counselling session was a great help. Thinking of you. 

FX to the PUPO ladies - Wolfie, Chloe Angel. Hope you're managing to stay calm and positive.

Hi to anyone I missed.


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Smilycat- thanks for your kind words. I am finding this 2ww is really dragging   I am supposed to test on Saturday, but I have already decided to test on Friday instead, it's only a day before so i'm sure it won't make much difference. Hoping and praying for a positive result. I haven't really got any symptoms so it's hard to tell but I didn't really the last time either. I have another acupuncture session tomorrow am hoping that will help.

Wolfie, how are you holding up?

Good luck for tomorrow Leb84

Good luck to everyone with scans coming up soon xx

Sorry to anyone I have missed xxx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks smileycat! Good luck with your scan  

I'm doing OK thanks Chloe. I'm trying not to think about it to be honest. I feel different from last time, I had more cramps then, but that ended in a chemical so I've no idea if this is good or bad. I'm going to wait until test day (Sunday) just to stay in the bubble a little while longer. The bubble isn't the best place to be, but at least I'm still in the game that way! Good luck for Friday. Fingers crossed for you  

Leb how're you getting on. Did you test today or did you decide to wait?


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi ladies I didn't test cus was out for the day. I didn't want to be not able to have a cry if it was bfn. I think I will wait for thurs now only 1 day after today. Starting to get cramps so convinced it's af on the way. Hope ur all ok? X


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi girls,

So I'm 10dp5dt today, think I can just start to feel some cramps but that's ok, apart from this I've felt nothing the whole time. Been to look at some tests in the pharmacy but haven't caved yet.

Good luck Leb and wolfie, you are getting close now too!

Hope everyone else doing well xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Omg otd is tomorrow but think I will be up prob midnight! No af so guessing that's good first failed Ivf my af come day before test! I've felt cramps and bit funny tum but same as both attempts before it's likely meds and got bfn and bfp those times so just totally clueless. Thinking of you all ladies. Hugs and love to anyone who needs it. Xx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

leb84 said:


> Omg otd is tomorrow but think I will be up prob midnight! No af so guessing that's good first failed Ivf my af come day before test! I've felt cramps and bit funny tum but same as both attempts before it's likely meds and got bfn and bfp those times so just totally clueless. Thinking of you all ladies. Hugs and love to anyone who needs it. Xx


Oh so exciting and i really hope you'll test bfp!!!


----------



## EvertonSteve (Jun 28, 2015)

Afternoon all, 

Hope everyone is well and you don't mind if I join this thread? My better half and I have just got back from a visit to the consultant today after a failed first cycle. We had two embryos put in but sadly neither took. We only managed to have one embryo suitable for freezing and so are going through FET. Our nurse consultation is scheduled for May, out of interest how long does the FET take to commence after the consent forms are signed?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Best best best of luck leb! Have everything crossed for you. Will that be day 14? Wolfie when are you testing? We must be some of the last ones to test in March xxx


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Quick update.... 2 strong heartbeats everything looks good and they measure spot on.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

My transfer was 11th so 13 days. I feel so anxious now got into bed already my lb just went off so thought sod it bed time. Me husband isn't home until morning so he won't know until he gets back. Evertonsteve it takes the normal length of a period cycle approx each lady individual. Think ours is 33 days tomorrow otd. Think clinics slot you in and work out when is is best for it etc. Will be back to let you all know results in few hours. Xxx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

JanaH said:


> Quick update.... 2 strong heartbeats everything looks good and they measure spot on.


Oh Congrats on twins!!!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Congrats JanaH!

Good luck tomorrow Leb!

Hi Mrsfw. I test on Sunday. Dreading it. Everything rests on that stupid wee stick. How are you feeling and when do you test?

Hi Steve. The wait probably depends on your clinic. I had to have a couple of normal cycles after our failed fresh one but then could go straight into it. The drugs were sorted out over the phone (we were having a medicated FET) and we signed the consent forms at the first scan so we both had to go in for that. Can't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to start in may if you wanted too. Good luck!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok peed in a pot but last night the husband said wait for him to come home! Seriously this is torture. I just want to know. After our recent rough patch I don't want to upset him I prefer him here to find out together to. I doubt I will sleep now.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

It is such torture you are right Leb, I'm day 12 today so will test tomorrow morning.

Thinking of you too Wolfie.... These last few days are so emotional x


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey peeps

I've been quiet for ages. JanaH - huge congrats for the twins. Exciting. 

So my transfer is tomorrow and the prospect of the 2ww is so daunting. But hey 2 weeks right - can't last forever.

But I have a question: sex after FET - when is it ok? Some doctors say don't, some say do. I'd like your opinions? 

Those on the 2ww totally feel for you xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

😢 bfn for me! No af so been told to test again Monday feel so deflated but thankful I've got a little man and time ahead to try again. Xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

So sorry Leb. Look after yourself  

Good luck with transfer tomorrow Bemy!

Good luck too Mrsfw. The last few days are the worst!


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Leb 😔. Hope you are doing ok?

Hi to everyone else and congrats if I have missed any BFP's.

I've not been on here for a while but did go and have my scan today and lining is looking good. All set for transfer on Tuesday, eek! 

How are people feeling during their FET cycle?  Have to say I feel a constant exhaustion at the moment and have mild nausea that comes and goes. Just wondered if anyone has felt the same? Xx


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh Leb so sorry  

Nikkid22 I've felt similar. Especially since I started the progesterone, I've been exhausted. Been asleep most nights before 8 and totally fighting tiredness all day. Crazy. Was feeling fine up until then. Apparently the patches often make people feel sick. 

Sending love to all my the 2week waiters I'll be joining you tomorrow and be climbing the walls and getting emotional. I've already warned my one friend who knows we're having FET that I may be a wreck for the next 2 weeks. JOY!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Leb am so sorry my lovely, that is the worst news. I really hope you are ok and take some time to look after yourself this weekend. Let us know what happens on Monday. 

Good luck to transferrers this week x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I think this cycle hasn't really got to me as much as before I'm greatful I have a lb who is our world. I'm gutted but think this may be the end of the road for us now on fertility treatments. Who knows what might happen in future miracles do happen. Hubby and I have talked about it and gave it a go for a sibling for him it'snot happened. I haven't cried to much and been pretty chilled about it really. The hard but now is waiting for af or another bfn on Monday. I'm certain it's not late implantation though my monthly often comes late so with medication to I'm sure it's affected it more. Thinking of you all with whatever point your at ladies. This is a real rolecoaster of emotions that so many of us go through. X


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Leb84 - Oh I 'm sorry   Hope you're able to look forward. take care  

Bemy - best of luck for your transfer and the dreaded 2WW. I hope it is kind to you.

Nikkid - good luck for ET on Tuesday - rest well this weekend.

Mrsfw - FX for your  test tomorrow. 

Wolfe - sending postve vibes your way too. I agree, the last few days are just awful, but you've got to keep your eye on the prize.

Hi to anyone I missed.

AFM,  I had my 6 week scan this week All good and two strong heartbeats.    Just taking one day at a time.

Have a lovely Easter all


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Smileycat, Congrats on twins! So glad scan went well.

Goodluck Nikki with your transfer!

Bemy I hope yours went well!

Mrsfw, Chloe did you test today? Fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Smilycat - Big Congratulations on twins, that's amazing so exciting! 

Wolfie37 - I tested Thursday night, yesterday and this morning all BFP'S I am really happy   but also scared because of what happened last time - I had a chemical pregnancy. I am just on the way to my clinic now to have a hcg blood test, I will feel much better when I know the numbers. Hoping & praying it will be ok    

Good luck to all the transfers and those on 2ww it is hard but it will pass even though it seems like forever xxx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Excellent news Chloe congratulations! I had a chemical pregnancy last time too so understand exactly how you feel.   for good bloods for you. 

I'm testing tomorrow so getting nervous!


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations Chloe! Best of luck for your HCG results. Hope they provide the reassurance you need so you can celebrate your BFP. X


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Wolfie, try to stay positive. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks smileycat   x


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Got my bloods back - hcg is 408   which the nurse said was good. Pleased with that. Next step is the scan in 2 weeks   

Good luck for tomorrow Wolfie37,   you get a good result too xx

Good luck to anyone else testing soon xxx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Excellent news Chloe! You must be so relieved. Now another 2ww til the scan...   that goes well too. Xx

I will let you know tomorrow what happens with me!


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Chloe- excellent result!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning girls, I'm out unfortunately. BFN for me. Will try again at some point. Thanks all so much for the encouragement over this cycle.

Best of luck to those left in the game xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry Mrsfw. Take care of yourself


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Mrsfw X


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

So sorry Mrsfw. Look after yourself   Very best of luck for next time xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

It was a   for me this morning. We're not getting too excited after the chemical pregnancy last time but it does feel different (and dare I say better) this time round.   this one is staying


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations Wolfie! I had a good feeling it would be a BFP. Will you do a beta test for reassurance? X


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Smileycat   No I won't be having a beta. My clinic doesn't do them, just the 6 week scan, and I don't think I'd be able to get a GP appt before then anyway. I will just continue on in ignorant bliss. Kind of. I do have 2 more tests which I'm sure I'll make use of over the next couple of weeks


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations Wolfie37! So happy for you! What a relief for you! We are now both on the next 2ww for the scan. Fingers crossed   

So sorry Mrsfw, look after yourself   good luck for next time xx


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congratulations wolfie! Everything crossed for you x


----------



## ivffirsttimer (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi all!

I've just had a BFN after 1st cycle of ICSI. I still have 1 embie left but grade 4BB.  My NHS would only fund 1 cycle, does FET still belongs to the first cycle or already a second cycle that we need to pay for? Thank you very much and Congratulations for the BFPs. X


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi ivffirsttimer,

I only had 1 NHS funded cycle too. Thankfully the FET from that cycle does count as part of the same cycle (if the fresh one didn't work) so you should be covered. Don't worry about grading of your embie as it doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference. Several people on here have had poor ones work and good ones fail. Good luck!

Thanks Nikki and Chloe! More 2wws! After the next one hopefully it will seem more real


----------



## ivffirsttimer (Mar 22, 2016)

Wolfie37- Thank you for that info. All the best for your new batch of 2ww.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry i haven't been on for a while...

Leb - sorry to read about your BFN. Sending you  

Mrsfw - sorry to read about your BFN too. Also sending  . Take care xx

Wolfe - Congrats on your BFP! Lovely news! How are you feeling? x

Chloe - Congrats to you to. Keep us updated with your next scan x

Smileycat - Two heartbeats - wow! Congrats to you too. 

I'm so happy for you.

AFM still no sign of AF for me. Still not decided whether to go with my next cycle or not  

Hi and welcome to ivffirsttimer xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Done test again bfn as I expected. Feeling rotten with a tummy bug and sad about this! I will be ok in time. Congrats to the bfp's I'm seeing. Big hugs to the ladies with bfn. Xx


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all

Quick update.... Just back from clinic after having 2 embryos transferred. Used the embryo glue as well. Now the long wait begins! 

How is everyone else? X


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Nikki congrats on being PUPO!   FX for the 2WW.x 

leb - I'm so sorry hun. Take care of yourself  

Jo - lovely to hear from you. Take your time to decide next steps. It is so physically and emotionally demanding you need to be in the right from of mind.  

Wolfie - good luck for your scan. Another 2WW!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry Leb. Hope you're ok. Look after yourself xx

Congrats on being pupo Nikki  

Good luck with whatever you decide to do next Jo. I have got everything crossed for you xx

Smileycat how are you? 

So I have my scan booked which isn't until 14th April so seems ages away! Chloe do you have yours booked? I have ordered the Zita West pregnancy CD so I can relax as much as possible through the next wait. I am slowly getting more hopeful about this one. I've got further than last time so that's a plus. I'm also having pelvic aches and am feeling slightly nauseous which I'm taking as a promising sign. One step at a time..


----------



## chloe33Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations on being pupo Nikki! Best of luck with the 2ww  

Wolfie37 - how are you? I have my scan booked for 12th of April, it seems so far away. Just hoping & praying everything will be ok. I don't really have many symptoms apart from bloating and my sense of smell is really strong at the moment. Hoping that's a good sign    I have another session of acupuncture next week so looking forward to that. I am sure that has helped me. Just counting down the days slowly now xxx


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

Transfer went well for me on Friday. Not been on much as I've been mad busy as it was my birthday the day after with the busy Easter weekend. I feel sooo unbelievably tired. I think I'm just overwhelmed with the hormones more so than from the actual cycle last time. Getting cramps so worried it's not worked so blurgh to the 2 ww. I've got a week left now and I'm going to try my hardest not to go too insane.

Leb and MrsFw so sorry guys. Sending hugs  

Wolfie37 - whoop massive congratulations xx
Nikkid22 - sending hugs to your womb keeping those lovely embies safe and warm and implanting xx


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Bemy. I am only 2dp5dt and already going stir crazy. Have a slight heavy feeling down below and lots of gurgling but can only put that down to the pessaries. Really not enjoying this part but have to remain positive! 

Not long for you now then. Do you think you will test early? X


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Congratulations on being pupo Bemy! Good luck with not going insane. Fingers crossed for you! 

Nikki how are you doing? Stay positive!

Chloe this extra wait is so hard isn't it! I agree a strong sense of smell is definitely a good sign! Hope your acupuncture is helping   I've had a bit of spotting so worried myself a bit. There is an info sheet about that on here which has eased my worries. My pelvis isn't aching as much either and with my cp it hurt a lot. I did another test this morning and the line was a lot darker. That's made me breathe a little easier too! Can't wait for the 14th!


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

I must admit my first week hasn't been too bad as I've been so busy but now I'm going nuts. Yes I'm going to test early. Possibly today if I have the guts (I don't think I do) but definitely tomorrow morning as today the embie is 12 days if it's implanted? So surely there would be some HCG being given out if it was all happy and stuck? Don't know. Too scared though and then thinking, 'Nooo! Don't test early.' Oh man it's a head trip. I know I tested early last time but I don't think it was as early as I'm thinking of doing it this time.

Anyway how is everyone? Xxx


----------



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

10wk already! How is everyone?


----------



## JanaH (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi ladybugmum, I have been wondering how you are. How is your SM doing? When is your next scan? Join us on the due Nov/Dec 2016 page.


----------

